# BAG HATERS



## BLVDCRUISER

where are you at?


----------



## SinCity702

> _Originally posted by rollin low in a grand prix_@Oct 11 2003, 08:29 PM
> *where are you at?*


 here :0


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

i hate bagged rides..


----------



## BLVDCRUISER

my car goes zeet zeet


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

it also goes snap, crackle, and pop!


----------



## BLVDCRUISER

zeet zeet zeet zeet zeet zeet zeet...go blow some smelly air


----------



## skandalouz

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Oct 12 2003, 03:38 AM
> *it also goes snap, crackle, and pop!*


 that's when the trunk stick catches fire! :0


----------



## BLVDCRUISER

> _Originally posted by skandalouz+Oct 11 2003, 08:42 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (skandalouz @ Oct 11 2003, 08:42 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--216RIDER_@Oct 12 2003, 03:38 AM
> *it also goes snap, crackle, and pop!*


that's when the trunk stick catches fire! :0[/b][/quote]
no...when doughnut go thro frames


----------



## skandalouz

> _Originally posted by rollin low in a grand prix+Oct 12 2003, 03:44 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (rollin low in a grand prix @ Oct 12 2003, 03:44 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 11 2003, 08:42 PM
> *<!--QuoteBegin--216RIDER*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> *@Oct 12 2003, 03:38 AM
> it also goes snap, crackle, and pop!*
> 
> 
> 
> *
> that's when the trunk stick catches fire! :0*
Click to expand...

no...when doughnut go thro frames[/b][/quote]
sure you trust it now, you know those guys from cleveland can weld!

now it will go boom


----------



## BLVDCRUISER

:angry: throw it in the gutter and by a nother


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

boom is fun, make me laugh

boom boom


----------



## Big Baller 82cutlass

Bags :thumbsdown: Juice :thumbsup:  :cheesy:


----------



## CoupeDeKille

how can you hate bags when it does the same thing hydros do??


----------



## Big Baller 82cutlass

I dont hear the same noise as juice zeet zeet dam air noise is annoying :biggrin:


----------



## CoupeDeKille

So hypothetically speaking if bags makes a 'zeet zeet' noise you ride them??


----------



## Big Baller 82cutlass

Well maybe I just dont like that noise you know everyone has something they dont like about bags or juice.


----------



## Big Baller 82cutlass

:uh:


----------



## 857baller

> _Originally posted by CoupeDeKille_@Oct 11 2003, 11:03 PM
> *how can you hate bags when it does the same thing hydros do??*


 No thats not the point air is soft i hate that crap...... You gotta wait till the tank fills up, you gotta sit there listen to the compressor noise....... Look at all the g-bodies with juiced going with 14in-16in cylinders in the rear getting alot of lift, do you think if they put bags the car would have locked up so high i didn't think so :angry:


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

> _Originally posted by CoupeDeKille_@Oct 12 2003, 01:09 AM
> *So hypothetically speaking if bags makes a 'zeet zeet' noise you ride them??*


 thats the best one yet!!

i love it!

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

> _Originally posted by 857baller+Oct 12 2003, 08:58 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (857baller @ Oct 12 2003, 08:58 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--CoupeDeKille_@Oct 11 2003, 11:03 PM
> *how can you hate bags when it does the same thing hydros do??*


No thats not the point air is soft i hate that crap...... You gotta wait till the tank fills up, you gotta sit there listen to the compressor noise....... Look at all the g-bodies with juiced going with 14in-16in cylinders in the rear getting alot of lift, do you think if they put bags the car would have locked up so high i didn't think so :angry:[/b][/quote]
ok, so, in your perspective, lowriding is about how high you can lock the ass end up??


----------



## law

i hate old bags ...lol. oh yeah im here to inform you that i never received my trunk stick.. can you check on my order please. thanks.


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

:0 :0 :0 











I have the star wars model trunk stick sitting on my shelf!


----------



## joebomber52

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER+Oct 12 2003, 06:07 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (216RIDER @ Oct 12 2003, 06:07 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 12 2003, 08:58 AM
> *<!--QuoteBegin--CoupeDeKille*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> *@Oct 11 2003, 11:03 PM
> how can you hate bags when it does the same thing hydros do??*
> 
> 
> 
> *
> No thats not the point air is soft i hate that crap...... You gotta wait till the tank fills up, you gotta sit there listen to the compressor noise....... Look at all the g-bodies with juiced going with 14in-16in cylinders in the rear getting alot of lift, do you think if they put bags the car would have locked up so high i didn't think so :angry:*
Click to expand...

ok, so, in your perspective, lowriding is about how high you can lock the ass end up??[/b][/quote]
nothing makes sence


----------



## BLVDCRUISER

im surprised, no one has dropped the bags are for **** bomb yet?


----------



## Big Baller 82cutlass

Bags get the rags Swithches get the bitches


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

juice is for babies!


----------



## skandalouz

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Oct 12 2003, 05:18 PM
> *juice is for babies!*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## law

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Oct 12 2003, 09:19 AM
> *:0 :0 :0
> 
> 
> 
> I have the star wars model trunk stick sitting on my shelf!*


 kewl!! it would've been nice to floss my new stick at the show last weekend. i guess i'll have to save it for next year.

so ya like that pic Dan?? its you know who again.


----------



## CORE

> _Originally posted by Big Baller 82cutlass_@Oct 12 2003, 11:35 AM
> *Bags get the rags Swithches get the bitches*


bags suck but i love a dirty rag :biggrin:


----------



## hoppin91lac

i like juice more then air dont have to listen to the compressers ad here pss pss pss and i just like the power juice has


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

hey rollin low...

on my car, do you have to listen to compressors or hear pss pss pss??

oh, and would you say my bags lack power?

you know whats up. 



Last edited by 216RIDER at Oct 12 2003, 03:54 PM


----------



## BLVDCRUISER

i have to say dans 64 is the opposite off every punk kid with a bagged mini truck and its god awefull compressor noise...


----------



## triple X level

it all comes down to personal preferences

i am all for juice, i love working on it i love the sound it makes everything about it...

air bags are not for me, too slow i know you can go faster but i dont want to have nitrogen tanks in my trunk..

and for me there is nothing better the pulling up to a street light getting readyu to turn and then busting a huge 3 wheel, something airbags have a hard almost imposible time doing.


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

very true..

seeing a car standing 3 gives me a boner...

my next ride will be juiced, no doubt


----------



## Bumps N Jumps

I like both. Honestly I would rather have juice because of all the play time and power and lift. But it all depends on what kind of ride your doing. I mean, theres some diehard juice fans out there who will juice their brand new luxury caddy they use to drive to the office everyday because they love it that much. But a lot of people would rather have the air so you still keep that nice ride and get some movement out of your ride.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

I am not narrow minded like some of the young ones around here.I have owned both!My first 61 bubbletop was Juiced and I sold it,The second 61 is here now and it is Bagged and Love it even more than my first 61!


I love juice,I love bags!

Go for what you prefer!

:0 :biggrin:  

Accept Air-ride it is here to stay just like Hydraulics.Shit It is really funny when people see my ride at the shows they never say that shit to my face that bags suck!Everyone just seems to keep sayin Damn homie you got one clean ass ride and one hell of a designed setup in the trunk.


----------



## streetlevelcreations

I don’t know why people have to start threads like this? It shouldn’t be about what type of suspension modification is better then the other, I’m my opinion there both in there own way very awesome! But when in a life style of customs cars and trucks people should out to help one another out in ways to improve each other rides, not out to be hate’ in. so in other words if you don’t have anything nice to say don’t anything at all!!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by streetlevelcreations_@Oct 13 2003, 02:12 AM
> *I don’t know why people have to start threads like this? It shouldn’t be about what type of suspension modification is better then the other, I’m my opinion there both in there own way very awesome! But when in a life style of customs cars and trucks people should out to help one another out in ways to improve each other rides, not out to be hate’ in. so in other words if you don’t have anything nice to say don’t anything at all!!*


 90% of the bag haters on here dont even have a ride!The ride they get is one to and from school from mommy. :0 :wave:


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

he was just being a smart ass when he started this topic...

he does have a ride, thats his in his avvy..

I think he was taking a jab at me or something... :biggrin:


----------



## Joe6pt0

I like 'em both. Bags for the Caddy as a family ride and juice in my "toy"


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Oct 13 2003, 06:32 AM
> *he was just being a smart ass when he started this topic...
> 
> he does have a ride, thats his in his avvy..
> 
> I think he was taking a jab at me or something... :biggrin:*


 Dan,

At least you can always come with a counterblow and say,"At least I got a Impala". :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 




........Aint no G-Bodies ever going to be sitting in my garage that's for sure!Hehehehe! :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## hoppin91lac

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 12 2003, 11:45 PM
> *I am not narrow minded like some of the young ones around here.I have owned both!My first 61 bubbletop was Juiced and I sold it,The second 61 is here now and it is Bagged and Love it even more than my first 61!
> 
> 
> I love juice,I love bags!
> 
> Go for what you prefer!
> 
> :0 :biggrin:
> 
> Accept Air-ride it is here to stay just like Hydraulics.Shit It is really funny when people see my ride at the shows they never say that shit to my face that bags suck!Everyone just seems to keep sayin Damn homie you got one clean ass ride and one hell of a designed setup in the trunk. *


 seth first time i saw your ride i asked why u bagged it


----------



## hoppin91lac

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE+Oct 13 2003, 12:15 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (SIXONEFORLIFE @ Oct 13 2003, 12:15 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--streetlevelcreations_@Oct 13 2003, 02:12 AM
> *I don’t know why people have to start threads like this? It shouldn’t be about what type of suspension modification is better then the other, I’m my opinion there both in there own way very awesome! But when in a life style of customs cars and trucks people should out to help one another out in ways to improve each other rides, not out to be hate’ in. so in other words if you don’t have anything nice to say don’t anything at all!!*


90% of the bag haters on here dont even have a ride!The ride they get is one to and from school from mommy. :0 :wave:[/b][/quote]
i gave a ride with JUICE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BLVDCRUISER

to the top for all u haters out there


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by hoppin91lac+Oct 13 2003, 01:25 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (hoppin91lac @ Oct 13 2003, 01:25 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 12 2003, 11:45 PM
> *I am not narrow minded like some of the young ones around here.I have owned both!My first 61 bubbletop was Juiced and I sold it,The second 61 is here now and it is Bagged and Love it even more than my first 61!
> 
> 
> I love juice,I love bags!
> 
> Go for what you prefer!
> 
> :0  :biggrin:
> 
> Accept Air-ride it is here to stay just like Hydraulics.Shit It is really funny when people see my ride at the shows they never say that shit to my face that bags suck!Everyone just seems to keep sayin Damn homie you got one clean ass ride and one hell of a designed setup in the trunk. *


seth first time i saw your ride i asked why u bagged it[/b][/quote]
And I told you my answer.................................................................




















............................................BECAUSE IT IS MY FUCKING 61!!!!!!!!!YOU WANT IT YOUR WAY BUY ONE AND JUICE IT! :cheesy:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED

I have a ballbag. i guess that makes me a *** 



Last edited by the_cat at Oct 15 2003, 02:46 AM


----------



## {-_-}

bags :thumbsup: 
juice :thumbsup: 

your car your money do what you want end of story.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by jeSSe96_@Oct 15 2003, 01:54 PM
> *bags :thumbsup:
> juice :thumbsup:
> 
> your car your money do what you want end of story.*


 :thumbsup:


----------



## topheavychevy

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Oct 14 2003, 10:55 PM
> *I have a ballbag. i guess that makes me a ****


 You are a fucken *** dude !


----------



## SLAMinIT

i've been through a few juiced rides and now i got a bagged one i like the bags more
my whole crew tries to hate on me bout em but mines faster than theirs,rides smother,and i dont have a mess in my bed,I now get to sit and watch them as the work on there'sreplacein shitt and chargin batt's
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## jumper

> _Originally posted by Big Baller 82cutlass_@Oct 11 2003, 11:08 PM
> *I dont hear the same noise as juice zeet zeet dam air noise is annoying :biggrin: *


 actually my bags are quite as hell


----------



## BLVDCRUISER

zeet zeet zeet


----------



## skandalouz

> _Originally posted by rollin low in a grand prix_@Oct 23 2003, 01:44 AM
> *zeet zeet zeet*


 :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: 

your great.....for me to poop on!


----------



## BLVDCRUISER

im way to cool for that dogghizzle


----------



## vwlownslo

> _Originally posted by Joe5pt0_@Oct 13 2003, 10:31 AM
> *I like 'em both. Bags for the Caddy as a family ride and juice in my "toy" *


 Hey man, Can you post a pic of the "family" ride? I remember seeing pics a long while back... Its a tight car bro!


----------



## vwlownslo

Hydraulics are my choice, but run what you want... It's all good to me.


----------



## Guest

oh my god you ******* have no clue what your talking about hydros leak oil yeah i would love to be stuck on the side of the road with that break down instead of fixing some air line do you have any clue what your talkigna bout you can get air without having the compressor noise you ******* go to taco bell order a taco and shut the fuck up dumbasses


----------



## BLVDCRUISER

zeet zeet zeet zeet zeet zeet zeet zeet zeet zeet zeet 
zeet zeet zeet zeet zeet zeet zeet zeet zeet zeet zeet zzeet zeet zeet zeet zeet zeet zeet zeet zeet zeet zeet eet zeet zeet zeet zeet zeet zeet zeet zeet zeet zeet 
zeet zeet zeet zeet zeet zeet zeet zeet zeet zeet zeet 
zeet zeet zeet zeet zeet zeet zeet zeet zeet zzeet zeet zzeet zeet zeet zeet zeet zeet zeet zeet zeet zeet zeet eet zeet zeet zeet zeet zeet zeet zeet zeet 
eet zeet zeet zeet zeet zeet zeet zeet zeet zeet zeet zeet zeet zeet zeet zeet zeet zeet zeet zeet zeet zeet zeet zeet zeet zeet zeet zeet zeet zeet zeet zeet zeet zeet zeet


----------



## DownLow350

> _Originally posted by rollin low in a grand prix_@Oct 11 2003, 09:42 PM
> *zeet zeet zeet zeet zeet zeet zeet...go blow some smelly air*


 ..........You'd love him to blow some smelly air wouldnt you little ***.


----------



## 1lorodeo

> _Originally posted by willdragforfood_@Nov 10 2003, 06:43 AM
> *oh my god you ******* have no clue what your talking about hydros leak oil yeah i would love to be stuck on the side of the road with that break down instead of fixing some air line do you have any clue what your talkigna bout you can get air without having the compressor noise you ******* go to taco bell order a taco and shut the fuck up dumbasses*


 hey dumbass you have your own forum section go waste space there...


----------



## Navi

> _Originally posted by 1lorodeo+Nov 9 2003, 10:58 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (1lorodeo @ Nov 9 2003, 10:58 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--willdragforfood_@Nov 10 2003, 06:43 AM
> *oh my god you ******* have no clue what your talking about hydros leak oil yeah i would love to be stuck on the side of the road with that break down instead of fixing some air line do you have any clue what your talkigna bout you can get air without having the compressor noise you ******* go to taco bell order a taco and shut the fuck up dumbasses*


hey dumbass you have your own forum section go waste space there...[/b][/quote]
is there a smack talk forum?


----------



## Guest

Sweeetches are for Beetches!!!


----------



## Guest

Whats up hydro bitches. I have air ride on a 99 GMC Sonoma and i lay out on 18/20s. Better than tukin like an INCH of tire on a 13in rim. Damn your the shit. U punks have like 5 min of play time only to spend 4 days repairing ur shit cause it burned up, or leaked or just plain broke. Yeah lets hop my shit and do a 3 wheel on some 1983 Daytons. Holy shit were cool. Lets get a whole set of rims and tires for what I paid for 1 20in rim. Oh yeah lets not forgot crushed velvet. Must give u guys memories of the days frm when i put ur hand up old grandmas skirt. Oh lets see, what else about the VATO VATO lifestyle, hmm DINGLE BALLS yeah those are the shit. Someone post the pics of their ride wit the jesus on the dashboard...


----------



## Guest

Last week at my shop we had a Old body style S10 come in crush velvet interior , shaved handles , camper shell , phantom billet grill....guess what we did to his truck....BAGGED IT. He paid me and my boys to BAG HIS S10. and he was Mexican. He came to his senses...said fuck droz.

1/2inch line and valves...we even fuckin 4linked it!!


----------



## MazberryDelight

i have hydros does that make me old and played out?


----------



## Guest

:tears: i like my dash board Jesus Lowered4Life99


----------



## Guest

Its ok BAD as long as u dont have ur dingle balls or fuzzy dice blcoking ur vision...


----------



## Mark

> _Originally posted by willdragforfood_@Nov 9 2003, 10:43 PM
> *oh my god you ******* have no clue what your talking about hydros leak oil yeah i would love to be stuck on the side of the road with that break down instead of fixing some air line do you have any clue what your talkigna bout you can get air without having the compressor noise you ******* go to taco bell order a taco and shut the fuck up dumbasses*


 umm dude...these alot of use that run or will run a york. so piss off :biggrin: most of the cats talking trash about bags have juice...you Ignorant fool.


----------



## Mark

> _Originally posted by Sinner_@Nov 9 2003, 11:58 PM
> *Sweeetches are for Beetches!!!*


 i have switches....... the run my air ride :uh:


----------



## Mark

> _Originally posted by Lowered4Life99_@Nov 10 2003, 12:03 AM
> *Whats up hydro bitches. I have air ride on a 99 GMC Sonoma and i lay out on 18/20s. Better than tukin like an INCH of tire on a 13in rim. Damn your the shit. U punks have like 5 min of play time only to spend 4 days repairing ur shit cause it burned up, or leaked or just plain broke. Yeah lets hop my shit and do a 3 wheel on some 1983 Daytons. Holy shit were cool. Lets get a whole set of rims and tires for what I paid for 1 20in rim. Oh yeah lets not forgot crushed velvet. Must give u guys memories of the days frm when i put ur hand up old grandmas skirt. Oh lets see, what else about the VATO VATO lifestyle, hmm DINGLE BALLS yeah those are the shit. Someone post the pics of their ride wit the jesus on the dashboard...*


 i have a jesus on the dash of my 67 but thats because my great grand father put it there and i feel it should stay there.


do you know your in air ride forum?
so to you if you dont spend a stupied amount of money just for wheels its not cool?

so do you guys really know that your in a air ride forum??? reallyif you want to knock juice there is a juice forum . you guys are stuck in the 80s with youe mini truck shit...go dance you spinnign bed, yea your cool :uh:


----------



## Dumps

> _Originally posted by willdragforfood_@Nov 9 2003, 08:43 PM
> *oh my god you ******* have no clue what your talking about hydros leak oil yeah i would love to be stuck on the side of the road with that break down instead of fixing some air line do you have any clue what your talkigna bout you can get air without having the compressor noise you ******* go to taco bell order a taco and shut the fuck up dumbasses*


 I didn't know the kkk stoped 4 wheelin and went to bags for the low look? When did that happen?


----------



## Mark

> _Originally posted by Dumps+Nov 10 2003, 10:40 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Dumps @ Nov 10 2003, 10:40 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--willdragforfood_@Nov 9 2003, 08:43 PM
> *oh my god you ******* have no clue what your talking about hydros leak oil yeah i would love to be stuck on the side of the road with that break down instead of fixing some air line do you have any clue what your talkigna bout you can get air without having the compressor noise you ******* go to taco bell order a taco and shut the fuck up dumbasses*


I didn't know the kkk stoped 4 wheelin and went to bags for the low look? When did that happen?[/b][/quote]


----------



## Foompla

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE+Oct 13 2003, 03:15 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (SIXONEFORLIFE @ Oct 13 2003, 03:15 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--streetlevelcreations_@Oct 13 2003, 02:12 AM
> *I don’t know why people have to start threads like this? It shouldn’t be about what type of suspension modification is better then the other, I’m my opinion there both in there own way very awesome! But when in a life style of customs cars and trucks people should out to help one another out in ways to improve each other rides, not out to be hate’ in. so in other words if you don’t have anything nice to say don’t anything at all!!*


The ride they get is one to and from school from mommy. :0 :wave:[/b][/quote]
 



Last edited by Foompla at Nov 11 2003, 01:53 PM


----------



## BLVDCRUISER

> _Originally posted by DownLow350+Nov 9 2003, 09:53 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (DownLow350 @ Nov 9 2003, 09:53 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--rollin low in a grand prix_@Oct 11 2003, 09:42 PM
> *zeet zeet zeet zeet zeet zeet zeet...go blow some smelly air*


..........You'd love him to blow some smelly air wouldnt you little ***.[/b][/quote]
dont hate me hate yourself


----------



## BLVDCRUISER

> _Originally posted by Navi+Nov 9 2003, 10:07 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Navi @ Nov 9 2003, 10:07 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 9 2003, 10:58 PM
> *<!--QuoteBegin--willdragforfood*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> *@Nov 10 2003, 06:43 AM
> oh my god you ******* have no clue what your talking about hydros leak oil yeah i would love to be stuck on the side of the road with that break down instead of fixing some air line do you have any clue what your talkigna bout you can get air without having the compressor noise you ******* go to taco bell order a taco and shut the fuck up dumbasses*
> 
> 
> 
> *
> hey dumbass you have your own forum section go waste space there...*
Click to expand...

is there a smack talk forum?[/b][/quote]
yea the minnesota post, talk all the shit you want about minnesota riders then laugh at them when they type up lame comebacks 



Last edited by rollin low in a grand prix at Nov 11 2003, 02:28 PM


----------



## caddy618

bags suck dick like dan


----------



## BLVDCRUISER

> _Originally posted by caddy618_@Nov 11 2003, 02:38 PM
> *bags suck dick like dan *


 20"ers suck dick like notdownlow350


----------



## BLVDCRUISER

as long as its low who cars if its bagged or has hydraulics


----------



## caddy618

> _Originally posted by Lowered4Life99_@Nov 10 2003, 12:03 AM
> *Whats up hydro bitches. I have air ride on a 99 GMC Sonoma and i lay out on 18/20s. Better than tukin like an INCH of tire on a 13in rim. Damn your the shit. U punks have like 5 min of play time only to spend 4 days repairing ur shit cause it burned up, or leaked or just plain broke. Yeah lets hop my shit and do a 3 wheel on some 1983 Daytons. Holy shit were cool. Lets get a whole set of rims and tires for what I paid for 1 20in rim. Oh yeah lets not forgot crushed velvet. Must give u guys memories of the days frm when i put ur hand up old grandmas skirt. Oh lets see, what else about the VATO VATO lifestyle, hmm DINGLE BALLS yeah those are the shit. Someone post the pics of their ride wit the jesus on the dashboard...*


 u people saying air is all bad ass are retarded



yeah id rather be on the side of the road following a fluid trail than under my car with a squirt bottle of soapy water 


the ride sucks


i can make a car ride like stock on juice 


and still clown you sad ass mutha fuckas with ur 6 moves refill the tank 6 moves refill the tank


so take ur bags and use em to pump ur cock 

cause u jus schooled


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

> _Originally posted by caddy618_@Nov 11 2003, 07:24 PM
> *
> 
> cause u jus schooled *


 where?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by caddy618+Nov 11 2003, 08:24 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (caddy618 @ Nov 11 2003, 08:24 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Lowered4Life99_@Nov 10 2003, 12:03 AM
> *Whats up hydro bitches. I have air ride on a 99 GMC Sonoma and i lay out on 18/20s. Better than tukin like an INCH of tire on a 13in rim. Damn your the shit. U punks have like 5 min of play time only to spend 4 days repairing ur shit cause it burned up, or leaked or just plain broke. Yeah lets hop my shit and do a 3 wheel on some 1983 Daytons. Holy shit were cool. Lets get a whole set of rims and tires for what I paid for 1 20in rim. Oh yeah lets not forgot crushed velvet. Must give u guys memories of the days frm when i put ur hand up old grandmas skirt. Oh lets see, what else about the VATO VATO lifestyle, hmm DINGLE BALLS yeah those are the shit. Someone post the pics of their ride wit the jesus on the dashboard...*


u people saying air is all bad ass are retarded



yeah id rather be on the side of the road following a fluid trail than under my car with a squirt bottle of soapy water 


the ride sucks


i can make a car ride like stock on juice 


and still clown you sad ass mutha fuckas with ur 6 moves refill the tank 6 moves refill the tank


so take ur bags and use em to pump ur cock 

cause u jus schooled [/b][/quote]
Juice good!

Bags Good!  


Go for what you like! :biggrin: 

As long as it Lays Low on some 13's or 14's reversed.  


No matter what you think,You will never get a hydraulic setup that sits the car incredibly low to ride as smooth as Air-ride period.  That's the truth. :uh:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by caddy618+Nov 11 2003, 08:24 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (caddy618 @ Nov 11 2003, 08:24 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Lowered4Life99_@Nov 10 2003, 12:03 AM
> *Whats up hydro bitches. I have air ride on a 99 GMC Sonoma and i lay out on 18/20s. Better than tukin like an INCH of tire on a 13in rim. Damn your the shit. U punks have like 5 min of play time only to spend 4 days repairing ur shit cause it burned up, or leaked or just plain broke. Yeah lets hop my shit and do a 3 wheel on some 1983 Daytons. Holy shit were cool. Lets get a whole set of rims and tires for what I paid for 1 20in rim. Oh yeah lets not forgot crushed velvet. Must give u guys memories of the days frm when i put ur hand up old grandmas skirt. Oh lets see, what else about the VATO VATO lifestyle, hmm DINGLE BALLS yeah those are the shit. Someone post the pics of their ride wit the jesus on the dashboard...*


u people saying air is all bad ass are retarded



yeah id rather be on the side of the road following a fluid trail than under my car with a squirt bottle of soapy water 


the ride sucks


i can make a car ride like stock on juice 


and still clown you sad ass mutha fuckas with ur 6 moves refill the tank 6 moves refill the tank


so take ur bags and use em to pump ur cock 

cause u jus schooled [/b][/quote]
Ohh Yeah,

No one here is trying to clown Hydraulic setups with there Air-ride.I chose my air-ride to void the maintnence.

People who start talkin shit about bags who represent Stl. are the real retards!You represent St.Louis a City that has ALOT of lowriding respect,when the fuck was the last time a lowrider from STL or Missouri in a Major Mag.You got big talk but nothing to show for Homie.You've got alot of growing up to do and much work ahead to even catch up to this bagged 61!
So I suggest, Think before you speak cause your the only one that gets served here.
 



Last edited by SIXONEFORLIFE at Nov 11 2003, 10:29 PM


----------



## Mark

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER+Nov 11 2003, 06:58 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (216RIDER @ Nov 11 2003, 06:58 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--caddy618_@Nov 11 2003, 07:24 PM
> *
> 
> cause u jus schooled  *


where?[/b][/quote]
OWNED


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Mark+Nov 11 2003, 10:28 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Mark @ Nov 11 2003, 10:28 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 11 2003, 06:58 PM
> *<!--QuoteBegin--caddy618*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> *@Nov 11 2003, 07:24 PM
> 
> 
> cause u jus schooled  *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> where?*
Click to expand...

OWNED[/b][/quote]
Caddy 618  Owned


----------



## Mark

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE+Nov 11 2003, 08:31 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (SIXONEFORLIFE @ Nov 11 2003, 08:31 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 11 2003, 10:28 PM
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 11 2003, 06:58 PM
> <!--QuoteBegin--caddy618
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> @Nov 11 2003, 07:24 PM
> 
> 
> cause u jus schooled
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> where?*
> 
> 
> 
> *
> OWNED*
Click to expand...

Caddy 618  Owned[/b][/quote]
100% owneg wouldnt you say?


----------



## BigNasty85Regal

I roll ZEET ZEET and WILL ONLY ROLL ZEET ZEET


I dont want pssssssssssst psssssssssssssst grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

pssssssssssssssssssst pssssssssssssssssssssssssssst grrrrrrrrrrrrrr grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

uninformed=stupid


----------



## Mark

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Nov 12 2003, 05:35 AM
> *uninformed=stupid*


 so true


----------



## joebomber52

i'm sorry what the hell is pssssssssssst psssssssssssst grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr?

hey dan does your impy go grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr or even pssssssssssst psssssssssssssssst 


i no my car doesn't why do all the people who talk shit on baggs no nothing about them 



pssssssssst got bags


----------



## Blac_augusT

blah


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

> _Originally posted by joebomber52_@Nov 12 2003, 01:06 PM
> *i'm sorry what the hell is pssssssssssst psssssssssssst grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr?
> 
> hey dan does your impy go grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr or even pssssssssssst psssssssssssssssst
> 
> 
> i no my car doesn't why do all the people who talk shit on baggs no nothing about them
> 
> 
> 
> pssssssssst got bags*


 nope, mine doesnt either..

words of wisdom..

dont take the time to hate something you didnt take the time to know...


----------



## Represent316

I personally like both.. Ive got a 96 S10, that i plan on putting Air bags, A huge system, LT1, Tweed interior, and a 18/20 combo on.. As a DAILY..

Then ill have my 87 Cutlass, Chromed out 350, Chromed out suspension, on 13x7 Chrome Knock's, Crushed Velvet Interior, Juiced for clownin in the park on Sunday's..

Im even taking it to the level where i want a Newer Honda Civic Hatch, Clean body kit, dark tinted window's, and a FIBER GLASSED system.. to roll threw the snow.. and still maintain good gas milage.. 

You guy's need to get off the "Bag's are better then Juice" "13's are better then 20's" deal..

A cutlass IN MY EYE'S belong's on 13's, with velvet interior, JUICED..
A S10 IN MY EYE'S Belong's on 20's, Tweed In the Inside's, BAGGED..
A Honda IN MY EYE's once again.. Belong's on something like 17's, Lowered with a static drop, Tweed and painted Interior, Turboed..

But it may be different for you..


----------



## BOUNCIN89MERC2LOW97LHS

Definitely not a bag hater but I lay on juice and 245/40-17s.


----------



## SLAMinIT

> _Originally posted by caddy618+Nov 11 2003, 06:24 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (caddy618 @ Nov 11 2003, 06:24 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Lowered4Life99_@Nov 10 2003, 12:03 AM
> *Whats up hydro bitches. I have air ride on a 99 GMC Sonoma and i lay out on 18/20s. Better than tukin like an INCH of tire on a 13in rim. Damn your the shit. U punks have like 5 min of play time only to spend 4 days repairing ur shit cause it burned up, or leaked or just plain broke. Yeah lets hop my shit and do a 3 wheel on some 1983 Daytons. Holy shit were cool. Lets get a whole set of rims and tires for what I paid for 1 20in rim. Oh yeah lets not forgot crushed velvet. Must give u guys memories of the days frm when i put ur hand up old grandmas skirt. Oh lets see, what else about the VATO VATO lifestyle, hmm DINGLE BALLS yeah those are the shit. Someone post the pics of their ride wit the jesus on the dashboard...*


u people saying air is all bad ass are retarded



yeah id rather be on the side of the road following a fluid trail than under my car with a squirt bottle of soapy water 


the ride sucks


i can make a car ride like stock on juice 


and still clown you sad ass mutha fuckas with ur 6 moves refill the tank 6 moves refill the tank


so take ur bags and use em to pump ur cock 

cause u jus schooled [/b][/quote]
i got bags i had juice ,my bags will clown harder than juice.I'm leavin it goin psssss psssss just so u fools know you just got clowned on by bags!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
i got belt drive compressor so i dont have the brrrrrrr brrrrrrrrr so i dont have to REFILL the tank i KEEP IT FULL!!!!
so hate all u want it dont bother me.I'll still clown on alot of rides with my
BAGS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  



Last edited by SLAMinIT at Nov 14 2003, 12:33 AM


----------



## BOUNCIN89MERC2LOW97LHS

Don't you just love those assholes that get up here with...

"I HATE BAGS !!!!"

Or how about these assholes...

"I HATE JUICE !!!!"

What do they both have in common? Both of those types of people are assholes. :biggrin: 

Juice, bags, whatever you roll is fine by me as long as you can change altitude at the flick of a switch... without hating on the guy/gal beside you that can/cannot do it better. :thumbsup:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by BOUNCIN89MERC2LOW97LHS_@Nov 14 2003, 09:29 AM
> *Don't you just love those assholes that get up here with...
> 
> "I HATE BAGS !!!!"
> 
> Or how about these assholes...
> 
> "I HATE JUICE !!!!"
> 
> What do they both have in common? Both of those types of people are assholes. :biggrin:
> 
> Juice, bags, whatever you roll is fine by me as long as you can change altitude at the flick of a switch... without hating on the guy/gal beside you that can/cannot do it better. :thumbsup:*


----------



## Jeff

Too many "kids" here form their opinions because of LIL.

When they know damn well, they've never even seen a bagged ride or a juiced on for that matter.

HATERS: Shut the fuck up.

:biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by unfunkyufo_@Nov 14 2003, 05:41 PM
> *Too many "kids" here form their opinions because of LIL.
> 
> When they know damn well, they've never even seen a bagged ride or a juiced on for that matter.
> 
> HATERS: Shut the fuck up.
> 
> :biggrin:*


----------



## SLAMinIT

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE+Nov 14 2003, 04:00 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (SIXONEFORLIFE @ Nov 14 2003, 04:00 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--unfunkyufo_@Nov 14 2003, 05:41 PM
> *Too many "kids" here form their opinions because of LIL.
> 
> When they know damn well, they've never even seen a bagged ride or a juiced on for that matter.
> 
> HATERS: Shut the fuck up.
> 
> :biggrin:*


[/b][/quote]
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## regallowlow187

:0


----------



## smallz95eg

> _Originally posted by 857baller_@Oct 12 2003, 05:58 AM~1163404
> *No thats not the point air is soft i hate that crap...... You gotta wait till the tank fills up, you gotta sit there listen to the compressor noise....... Look at all the g-bodies with juiced going with 14in-16in cylinders in the rear getting alot of lift, do you think if they put bags the car would have locked up so high i didn't think so :angry:
> *


Correction yes you could


----------



## smallz95eg

> _Originally posted by milkweed_@Oct 12 2003, 05:21 PM~1164664
> *it all comes down to personal preferences
> and for me there is nothing better the pulling up to a street light getting readyu to turn and then busting a huge 3 wheel, something airbags have a hard almost imposible time doing.
> *


not hard and definatly not impossible just got to know how to do it


















and the car can do a standing three something juice has a hard time doing


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

2003................2006.


----------



## 3WHEELINGS10

> zeet zeet zeet zeet zeet zeet zeet...go blow some smelly air





> boom is fun, make me laugh
> 
> boom boom





> Bags :thumbsdown: Juice :thumbsup:  :cheesy:





> No thats not the point air is soft i hate that crap...... You gotta wait till the tank fills up, you gotta sit there listen to the compressor noise....... Look at all the g-bodies with juiced going with 14in-16in cylinders in the rear getting alot of lift, do you think if they put bags the car would have locked up so high i didn't think so :angry:





> No thats not the point air is soft i hate that crap...... You gotta wait till the tank fills up, you gotta sit there listen to the compressor noise....... Look at all the g-bodies with juiced going with 14in-16in cylinders in the rear getting alot of lift, do you think if they put bags the car would have locked up so high i didn't think so :angry:


ok, so, in your perspective, lowriding is about how high you can lock the ass end up??
[/quote]




> im surprised, no one has dropped the bags are for **** bomb yet?





> hey rollin low...
> 
> on my car, do you have to listen to compressors or hear pss pss pss??
> 
> oh, and would you say my bags lack power?
> 
> you know whats up.





> very true..
> 
> seeing a car standing 3 gives me a boner...
> 
> my next ride will be juiced, no doubt


FOR THOSE OF YOU TALKING SHIT ABOUT BAGS..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=63c-xJJZr0w
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WSTtmwZEl5M
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OJC8Rs1-fEg
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gY-goYFH39k

THIS CUDDY CAN DO WAY MORE THEN MOST OF YOUR CARS...AND ITS ON AIR, ON 13'S ,RUNS,


----------



## smallz95eg

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 12 2006, 04:43 AM~6353230
> *2003................2006.
> *


WHAT DOES THIS MEAN :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## joebomber52

i wish my car was as fast as hydraulic suspension or had majore lift as well
both have same ride potential
to get fast bags you need big tank and efficient compressor

to get fast hydraulics that last the day you need multiple batteries and the only set up you should ever have is a 4 pump 4 dump set up
oh but then you need to re-enforce the frame because you just added 500 lbs to the chassis oh and before anyone says it yes you can get a street charger

so lets see to have each one compete with the other
i beleive the hydraulics would cost alot more what what the bags do


----------



## Adinfinitum

I love juice but I think its just a personal preference. They may do the same thing by making the car go up and down but the parts and work involved are different. I know there is alot of really nice bagged rides out there.......and alot of shitty ones two. Just like juiced rides! So everyone just needs to quit bumpin there gums and get some work done. It's get down or lay down!!!!!!!


----------



## Mark

> _Originally posted by joebomber52_@Oct 13 2006, 11:37 AM~6362219
> *i wish my car was as fast as hydraulic suspension or had majore lift as well
> both have same ride potential
> to get fast bags you need big tank and efficient compressor
> 
> to get fast hydraulics that last the day you need multiple batteries and the only set up you should ever have is a 4 pump 4 dump set up
> oh but then you need to re-enforce the frame because you just added 500 lbs to the chassis oh and before anyone says it yes you can get a street charger
> 
> so lets see to have each one compete with the other
> i beleive the hydraulics would cost alot more what what the bags do
> *


that street charger wouldnt work for someone like me, so its out the window when some one say play time and street charger in the same sentence because you hit a little and cruise alot


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by smallz95eg_@Oct 13 2006, 04:50 AM~6360573
> *WHAT DOES THIS MEAN :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> *


This topic was just dug up from 2003..... LOL!


----------



## fundimotorsports

zip zip zip all day. doen't have to wait for a loud ass compressor so I can play.. :biggrin:


----------



## OUTHOPU

A juiced car or a bagged car with a trunk full of lead or steel plates is the same fucking joke to me. That Cutty is wieghted big time, it looks just as fake as any hydro car on a Truucha video does. If I wanted to drive around with a bomb in my trunk I'd move to the middle east.


----------



## Sonu

Bags r good Hydros r good as well but to me i like Bags more because if done properly they r pretty reliable and they dont give u a sort of problem everytime JUICE tend to does.. im not saying i hate juice or i wouldnt juice any of my cars.. but id only juice the one that i bring out on weekends only and just hit threes thats it and put it back into my garage till next week or so..

To where as bags id go and drive everyday coz first of all.. i can do almost everything what hydros can do WITH BAGS.. for ppl saying noise/time if u got the right ppl/time/pocket get a OASIS and silent dumps itll be almost a samething.. but indeed bags r less of a problem and maintanance to take care of


----------



## 93brougham

> _Originally posted by smallz95eg_@Oct 12 2006, 04:12 AM~6352864
> *not hard and definatly not impossible just got to know how to do it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the car can do a standing three something juice has a hard time doing
> *



that 3's on bags? i wonder if u can do that on 22's lol


----------



## Bigjxloc

you can get some speed running nitrogen and big lines. that also gets rid of that compressor noise and wait times.


----------



## Deep West




----------



## [email protected]*khaters

dont think twice nuthin but jucie homeboy [email protected]#k air, what has more to offer bags, or jucie. yall know jucie, who gets higher end of subject


----------



## [email protected]*khaters

and if you wanna test it noise up homeboy


----------



## [email protected]*khaters

ha ha ha ha :nono:


----------



## trixed

to each there own!!!!!!!

they each got there up's and down's ( no pun intended)

good!
air: smooth ride if done right, no messy clean up, takes up less space, so on and so on

juice: lift up faster (depends on power in the battery) not alot has to be (cut) modified (to fit cylinders like it is to install a bag),so on and so on

bad!
air :you got to wait what 1-3 min to air up a 5 gallon tank, line pops you lose air all around unless you have check valves all around, 

juice: you got to let your battery charge up over night. got a mess when fluid leaks, and some of you guys and girls know what happens from there if not cleaned up right FIRE..... R.I.P for those rides who cuaght fire


there more to that on pro's and con's on air and juice
like i said TO EACH THERE OWN!!!!!

air


----------



## baggedout81

It' crazy how much the "Bag Game " has changed in the last few years.I remember when by buddy did the first truck i had ever seen on bags with 1/4" line and manual fills and dump inside the cab.

Same for dro's now there's cars and trucks taking 2 licks in the switch and puttin 90 inches plus.That's crazy

I'm just happy that everything bags and juice are still around.Can't wait to see what the next 10 years will bring us.Hybrid Hopping :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Never know


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com

> _Originally posted by trixed_@Apr 4 2009, 10:25 AM~13482296
> *to each there own!!!!!!!
> 
> they each got there up's and down's ( no pun intended)
> 
> good!
> air: smooth ride if done right, no messy clean up, takes up less space, so on and so on
> 
> juice: lift up faster (depends on power in the battery) not alot has to be (cut) modified (to fit cylinders like it is to install a bag),so on and so on
> 
> bad!
> air :you got to wait what 1-3 min to air up a 5 gallon tank, line pops you lose air all around unless you have check valves all around,
> 
> juice: you got to let your battery charge up over night. got a mess when fluid leaks, and some of you guys and girls know what happens from there if not cleaned up right FIRE..... R.I.P for those rides who cuaght fire
> there more to that on pro's and con's on air and juice
> like i said TO EACH THERE OWN!!!!!
> 
> air
> *





Air can keep up just as well as hydros . Street rides with air can use the oasis 4000 that can recharge a empty tank in seconds . Air is way more powerfull than hydros . Both do have ups and downs and people will have there own opinions .


----------



## trixed

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Apr 4 2009, 11:58 AM~13482429
> *Air can keep up just as well as hydros . Street rides with air can use the oasis 4000  that can recharge a empty tank in seconds . Air is way more powerfull than hydros . Both do have ups and downs and people will have there own opinions .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



yes sir they can


----------



## [email protected]*khaters

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Apr 4 2009, 09:58 AM~13482429
> *Air can keep up just as well as hydros . Street rides with air can use the oasis 4000  that can recharge a empty tank in seconds . Air is way more powerfull than hydros . Both do have ups and downs and people will have there own opinions .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


bull shit air is more powerful then hydros, look at the hopping game it explains its self


----------



## 58 Del-pala

You show me any Hydro hopper that can do this

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c8lJXhJLNR8...player_embedded

Or this.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mrbWiZM7YDA&feature=related

Or this










I think those speak for themselves.


----------



## trixed

> _Originally posted by [email protected]*khaters_@Apr 4 2009, 08:37 PM~13484739
> *bull shit air is more powerful then hydros, look at the hopping game it explains its self
> *


the game is never gone to be the same new shit comes out every week, it's just we got computers doing work that people used to do by hand.







no one is ever gone to give up on the subject of hydro's are better then bags and bags are better then hydros. us new school guys are going for whats out there NOW! and not the shit back then. and all the old school guys are going to go with what they know and grew up around, instead of the new shit thats coming out......


so respect each others shit, so DON'T bash on something you dont know, cause your just going to look and sound like a DUMBASS!!!!!!!!


----------



## I.L.L.

> _Originally posted by 58 Del-pala_@Apr 4 2009, 06:57 PM~13484823
> *You show me any Hydro hopper that can do this
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c8lJXhJLNR8...player_embedded
> 
> Or this.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mrbWiZM7YDA&feature=related
> 
> Or this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think those speak for themselves.
> *




Hydro hoppers have to drive into the lane....These shits dont have any engines and are completely gutted.......FAIL


----------



## CHELADAS75

> _Originally posted by I.L.L._@Apr 5 2009, 12:57 AM~13487000
> *Hydro hoppers have to drive into the lane....These shits dont have any engines and are completely gutted.......FAIL
> *


that KP Components truck is FULLY driveable(even on the streets). and i know USA Motorsports has a fully driveable air hopper also...................so you FAIL


----------



## SWIPH

There is always gonna be a debate between BAGS and JUICE- there is always gonne ba PROS and CONS to both- 
I LOVE JUICE AND BAGS. I like Bags in some aplications- and Juice in Others-- Jus depends on the ride and the style of it.

But what I have read in here is the debate about Bags not bein more powerful than Juice . WELL-- As much as I love juice- and the style it has when dancin and hoppin-- Imagine a car DANCIN on only 600PSI or less in a fluid system- IT AINT GONNA DO SHIT--- and look at what these air dancers are doin at under 600PSI-
CASE CLOSED :biggrin:


----------



## I.L.L.

> _Originally posted by CHELADAS75_@Apr 5 2009, 05:18 PM~13490257
> *that KP Components truck is FULLY driveable(even on the streets). and i know USA Motorsports has a fully driveable air hopper also...................so you FAIL
> *



I didn't say cars couldn't "air hop" with engines, I said that THOSE cars were gutted, and I don't see any seats in that KP trunk....so Again I say FAIL


----------



## 509Rider

Just checking in, FUCK AIR


----------



## budgetblueoval

im kind of a bag hater. i know bags can perform very well but i cant get over the camber look when the car is pancaked. the way the top of the wheel tilts in twords the center either on the front or back axle depending on vechical. but then again thats prolly part of the bag thing. most of baged cars run bigger rims so itss more noticeable


----------



## budgetblueoval

and the way air system sound is just awful


----------



## HYDROHOLICS.NET

Hydroholics.net: hydro-pneumatic suspension


----------



## AndrewH

I've had huge amounts of respect for the air industry for years,and not much for the hydro industry,but I only use juice, cuz thats what I like. Airbags were common before I juiced my first car.They just arent me. Use what you like. if you cant make up your mind, or want other peoples approval, maybe you should just keep it stock cuz you'll be selling it next year anyway if your attitude is to build it by someone elses standards,not your own. Everybody knows the differences,and finding out whats involved in executing a certain task using either doesnt take much research.


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com

> _Originally posted by I.L.L._@Apr 5 2009, 09:15 PM~13491738
> *I didn't say cars couldn't "air hop" with engines, I said that THOSE cars were gutted, and I don't see any seats in that KP trunk....so Again I say FAIL
> *






Nothin gutted , partial reinforced , on 13x7s 155-13s , fully driveable and registered. Original v-6 . 
This was regulated between 200-350 psi so it can jump rope . 




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ldOOO_8ufR8&feature=related


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Apr 5 2009, 09:14 PM~13491734
> *There is always gonna be a debate between BAGS and JUICE- there is always gonne ba PROS and CONS to both-
> I LOVE JUICE AND BAGS. I like Bags in some aplications- and Juice in Others-- Jus depends on the ride and the style of it.
> 
> But what I have read in here is the debate about Bags not bein more powerful than Juice . WELL-- As much as I love juice- and the style it has when dancin and hoppin--  Imagine a car DANCIN on only 600PSI or less in a fluid system- IT AINT GONNA DO SHIT--- and look at what these air dancers are doin at under 600PSI-
> CASE CLOSED :biggrin:
> *


----------



## maddogg20/20




----------



## budgetblueoval

> _Originally posted by budgetblueoval_@Apr 6 2009, 05:48 AM~13494301
> *and the way air system sound is just awful
> *


address this issue and i wont have a problem


----------



## elitdogg

ok i need to add my 2 cents to this i love both set ups but i like air cause its cleaner if you have a air line leak in your trunk its no mess hydro leak and well you know its everywhere. 

now dro's are tried and true no fill ups minus batts charged which is sweet and 3 wheel is easy to do with dro's.

bag can lift really fast at lower psi i run 200psi and it hops my 87 supreme it is stock 307 and a weekend driver it may not hop high but it jumps it. 

hydro's can be alot more flashy and showy more chrome parts 

bags you dont need to reinforce the frame 

ok here it is Bags are new tech like was stated no matter what it will be cleaner and easier to us and set up with less prep. but hydro's are old school i mean when you think of west coast well atleast i think of dro's in 64's. its like the new hybrid cars to a muscle car new to old all have perks and all have cons. stick with what you like but respect them all. compressed air will always move faster then liquid at lower psi's


----------



## eyeneff

> _Originally posted by budgetblueoval_@Apr 6 2009, 09:42 PM~13500804
> *address this issue and i wont have a problem
> *


Silencers/mufflers for dumps
EDC or Nitrogen/Helium instead of electric comps


Solved. Can this thread go away for 3 more years now  :cheesy:


----------



## subliminalmatt

psst psst


----------



## goldspokes

i like both but depends on the vehicle for a daily driver bags for a weekend hopper juice


----------



## budgetblueoval

> _Originally posted by eyeneff_@Apr 8 2009, 09:49 AM~13517162
> *Silencers/mufflers for dumps
> EDC or Nitrogen/Helium instead of electric comps
> Solved. Can this thread go away for 3 more years now    :cheesy:
> *


havent herd one with that stuff????? until i do i still hate em


----------



## NaptownSwangin

:wave:


I hate bags. Its all about the Zeet zeet.


----------



## eyeneff

> _Originally posted by budgetblueoval_@Apr 12 2009, 06:12 AM~13551870
> *havent herd one with that stuff????? until i do i still hate em
> *


:rofl:


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by budgetblueoval_@Apr 12 2009, 03:12 AM~13551870
> *havent herd one with that stuff????? until i do i still hate em
> *



Sometimes it sounds like a car is farting when it has silencers on it :biggrin:


----------



## eyeneff

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Apr 12 2009, 02:42 PM~13553896
> *Sometimes it sounds like a car is farting when it has silencers on it :biggrin:
> *


:yessad: air biscuits :uh:


----------



## DROPDRAM

Different strokes for different folks. All I know is my bags don't leave puddles of shitty ass oil everywhere.


----------



## Mark

> _Originally posted by DROPDRAM_@Apr 12 2009, 04:05 PM~13554994
> *Different strokes for different folks. All I know is my bags don't leave puddles of shitty ass oil everywhere.
> *


mine could :biggrin:


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Apr 12 2009, 08:27 PM~13556083
> *mine could  :biggrin:
> *


30 weight?


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Apr 12 2009, 06:27 PM~13556083
> *mine could  :biggrin:
> *


Fuc ya-- I leave lucas oil everywhere- fuc it-- Im oiled up at all times :biggrin:


----------



## hearse

bags are gay!!!!!!!!!!!!1

























my slams are on there way for the front :ugh:


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by hearse_@Apr 13 2009, 05:11 PM~13564704
> *bags are gay if you are using electric compressors!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> *


FIXED :biggrin:


----------



## tomdropjaw

bags are Better then bug juice.


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Nov 12 2003, 03:13 PM~1282030
> *nope, mine doesnt either..
> 
> words of wisdom..
> 
> dont take the time to hate something you didnt take the time to know...
> *


x2 DAMN 03,06,09 :uh: LOL I use to say bags are for **** and now I want to bag my 68 :angry:


----------



## tko_818

Let's be real here, bags have a better ride, hydros have hops n a clean ass three wheel. bags have to fill air tanks, hydros give you juice on demand. hydros are traditional, bags symbolize the evolution of lowriding. BOTH of them lay ur car down n look sick, both have switches to hit, and both look sick ina trunk. either way is cool, but hydros arent for me. i think they ruin ridez, n i like to flip my carz n make some money for the next project!


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68




----------



## Wizzard

Ive had both, i dont hate bags i just like hydraulics better.

My first ride had airbags, it was real smooth to drive but i got annoyed of the noise of the compressors. And filling up the tank took forever, raising the car was slow too.

Hydraulics on the other hand is not as comfortable on the road, but it grows on you. 
The major thing that makes the difference for me is when you hit the switch! :biggrin: 

I love the sound of it, the feeling of raising up that front and dumping that ass!


----------



## HYDROHOLICS.NET

> _Originally posted by tko_818_@Nov 6 2009, 01:31 AM~15579716
> *Let's be real here, bags have a better ride, hydros have hops n a clean ass three wheel. bags have to fill air tanks, hydros give you juice on demand. hydros are traditional, bags symbolize the evolution of lowriding. BOTH of them lay ur car down n look sick, both have switches to hit, and both look sick ina trunk. either way is cool, but hydros arent for me. i think they ruin ridez, n i like to flip my carz n make some money for the next project!
> *


I disagree wth you on all counts. Have you ridden in a juiced ride with accumulators? Hydraulics aren't "all" about hopping and ruining rides.


----------



## Wizzard

> _Originally posted by HYDROHOLICS.NET_@Nov 6 2009, 05:49 PM~15581672
> *I disagree wth you on all counts.  Have you ridden in a juiced ride with accumulators?  Hydraulics aren't "all" about hopping and ruining rides.
> *


X2.


----------



## double down

bags are Better no weight better mpg


----------



## TONYBAGS559

> _Originally posted by 857baller_@Oct 12 2003, 05:58 AM~1163404
> *No thats not the point air is soft i hate that crap...... You gotta wait till the tank fills up, you gotta sit there listen to the compressor noise....... Look at all the g-bodies with juiced going with 14in-16in cylinders in the rear getting alot of lift, do you think if they put bags the car would have locked up so high i didn't think so :angry:
> *


HOW YOU LIKE MY LOCKUP? HITS BUMPER,AND DOES NOT HAVE 1000LBS. OF BATTERY WEIGHT. TWO CLICKS HITS BUMPER.


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by TONYBAGS559_@Nov 7 2009, 03:46 PM~15593020
> *HOW YOU LIKE MY LOCKUP? HITS BUMPER,AND DOES NOT HAVE 1000LBS. OF BATTERY WEIGHT. TWO CLICKS HITS BUMPER.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lol YOUR THE FIRST GUY ON HERE that I know of TO QUOTE SOMEBODY FROM ' :biggrin: 03'


----------



## pittstyle81

i have had 4 with juice and 2 bagged and it just depends what ur plans r i guess my first 64 i juiced but the one im doin now im thinkin bout baggin :biggrin:


----------



## CMEDROP

really who cares.
to each their own.
i like burger king, you like mcdonalds.


----------



## 89CaddyRyder

i like both...i got a bagged s10..which u cant hear the comps and with silencers its nice and quite...and once my moneys right im going to be juicing my caddy....it really is a bout preference..both can do what the other one does....


----------



## TONYBAGS559

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Nov 8 2009, 06:59 AM~15596865
> *lol YOUR THE FIRST GUY ON HERE that I know of TO QUOTE SOMEBODY FROM ' :biggrin: 03'
> *


I'M GLAD THAT'S THE ONLY NEGATIVE THING YOU COULD FIND ABOUT MY POST.


----------



## TONYBAGS559

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BAGGD

I'll take both with queso please!

:biggrin:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by TONYBAGS559_@Nov 9 2009, 01:33 AM~15604914
> *I'M GLAD THAT'S THE ONLY NEGATIVE THING YOU COULD FIND ABOUT MY POST.
> *


no NEGATIVy homie  just thought it was funny :biggrin:


----------



## chairmnofthboard

Traditional. Nuff said. 





































Nothing wrong with bags on lowriders, but a traditional lowrider will need hydros.


----------



## ....

BAGS & SWITCHES ITS ALL GOOD :thumbsup: ....., **** & SNITCHES ARE NO GOOD........ :angry: :thumbsdown: :guns:


----------



## bigloco_s-10

well first off i hate bags cus u gotta purge tanks...wait on psi, dryrott every year...dot line breaks u aint goin nowhere but on a tow truck..unless u cary spare hose...all the valve fittings and dumps and compressors and tanks, no hoppin or dancing,barely chippin wit c02, on BAGS no three wheel,maybe a dog leg,but probly not. adavntages- no oil spills...and a lil bit cleaner..perfect for trailer queens, and show cars...low riding was built on juice and the science of it...and threewheelin...so if u got bags its not a traditional low...more like a low rod...but thats just MY opinion!


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by bigloco_s-10_@Nov 12 2009, 07:58 PM~15648338
> *well first off i hate bags cus u gotta purge tanks...wait on psi, dryrott every year...dot line breaks u aint goin nowhere but on a tow truck..unless u cary spare hose...all the valve fittings and dumps and compressors and tanks, no hoppin or dancing,barely chippin wit c02, on BAGS no three wheel,maybe a dog leg,but probly not. adavntages- no oil spills...and a lil bit cleaner..perfect for trailer queens, and show cars...low riding was built on juice and the science of it...and threewheelin...so if u got bags its not a traditional low...more like a low rod...but thats just MY opinion!
> *


I for one have never
-purged a tank during winter.That's why you put a inline water trap.I SUGGEST if your tank has a drain plug or peck cock (spelling) to crack it open and see if you have any water sitting in the bottom of the tank at least once a year.
-dryrott...really i've never seen a bag dryrott.I've seen them marked up and leak (due to rubbing btw installer's falt)
-hose...as long as it's away from heat or rubbing you should be fine...same as hydraulic hose theoretically speaking 
-valves,tank etc. can usually be hidden or not take up much room at all depending on vehicle.Dro's take fitting's batteries=weight
-You can pull a 3 off w/ bag's it's just harder.Ypu don't have the weight as you would w/ dro's so you gotta get creative.
-nitro is great as long as you have bigger valves or dual fill's along w/ bigger I.D. line and no 90's
-might have to weight on air if ya got compressor's but i've been w/ a couple friend's when there batt's went low and it suck's just kinda put's a damper on a night
Not trying to bash anyone by any mean's just figured i'd state a few thing's that i have learned on by working on first hand or talking to other's that have.I myself like both i just chose bag's because it's different and i like to have room in my trunk (well i would like to but don't see it happening now)


----------



## ....

> _Originally posted by ...._@Nov 11 2009, 08:30 PM~15638851
> *BAGS & SWITCHES ITS ALL GOOD  :thumbsup: ....., **** & SNITCHES ARE NO GOOD........  :angry:  :thumbsdown:  :guns:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by bigloco_s-10_@Nov 12 2009, 05:58 PM~15648338
> *well first off i hate bags cus u gotta purge tanks...wait on psi, dryrott every year...dot line breaks u aint goin nowhere but on a tow truck..unless u cary spare hose...all the valve fittings and dumps and compressors and tanks, no hoppin or dancing,barely chippin wit c02, on BAGS no three wheel,maybe a dog leg,but probly not. adavntages- no oil spills...and a lil bit cleaner..perfect for trailer queens, and show cars...low riding was built on juice and the science of it...and threewheelin...so if u got bags its not a traditional low...more like a low rod...but thats just MY opinion!
> *


 :uh: THIS GUY WITH HIS S10 :uh:


----------



## lowlinc93

> _Originally posted by Big Baller 82cutlass_@Oct 12 2003, 08:35 AM~1163636
> *Bags get the rags Swithches get the bitches
> *


Damn, that's kind of right, most rags have been getting bags lately?? I haven't seen anybody juice a rag top in awhile!


----------



## tko_818

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Nov 12 2009, 06:24 PM~15648554
> *I for one have never
> -purged a tank during winter.That's why you put a inline water trap.I SUGGEST if your tank has a drain plug or peck cock (spelling) to crack it open and see if you have any water sitting in the bottom of the tank at least once a year.
> -dryrott...really i've never seen a bag dryrott.I've seen them marked up and leak (due to rubbing btw installer's falt)
> -hose...as long as it's away from heat or rubbing you should be fine...same as hydraulic hose theoretically speaking
> -valves,tank etc. can usually be hidden or not take up much room at all depending on vehicle.Dro's take fitting's batteries=weight
> -You can pull a 3 off w/ bag's it's just harder.Ypu don't have the weight as you would w/ dro's so you gotta get creative.
> -nitro is great as long as you have bigger valves or dual fill's along w/ bigger I.D. line and no 90's
> -might have to weight on air if ya got compressor's but i've been w/ a couple friend's when there batt's went low and it suck's just kinda put's a damper on a night
> Not trying to bash anyone by any mean's just figured i'd state a few thing's that i have learned on  by working on first hand or talking to other's that have.I myself like both i just chose bag's because it's different and i like to have room in my trunk (well i would like to but don't see it happening now)
> *



BAGGEDOUT81=one of LIL's top bag gurus! :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## tko_818

> _Originally posted by HYDROHOLICS.NET_@Nov 6 2009, 09:49 AM~15581672
> *I disagree wth you on all counts.  Have you ridden in a juiced ride with accumulators?  Hydraulics aren't "all" about hopping and ruining rides.
> *


 and im sure that explaines why juiced cars arent selling for shit? facts are facts homie, juiced rides are very likely to sell for less money than unjuiced rides. thats why i see cherry rides all chromed n painted selling for 20gs..


----------



## SuicidedRegal

> _Originally posted by tko_818_@Nov 15 2009, 08:14 PM~15674404
> *and im sure that explaines why juiced cars arent selling for shit? facts are facts homie, juiced rides are very likely to sell for less money than unjuiced rides. thats why i see cherry rides all chromed n painted selling for 20gs..
> *


He's right. Why is that? :uh: They actually sell for less money then what the owners have in the hydro set-up itself. Must be cause hydros are so great. But who cares about that if you're never planning on selling your ride. Ever.


----------



## tko_818

> _Originally posted by SuicidedRegal_@Nov 15 2009, 09:27 PM~15675301
> *He's right. Why is that? :uh: They actually sell for less money then what the owners have in the hydro set-up itself. Must be cause hydros are so great. But who cares about that if you're never planning on selling your ride. Ever.
> *


i hang out with a bunch of hotrod guys, and guys that believe oldies should be restored to original showroom condition. They always give me shit for likin lowriders, n they feel as though the modification to the frame is a huge deal. and they always say stuff like "who knows, with the way those guys hop their cars, you never know what can be wrong with it..cracked frames, ruined suspension etc" 

i agree with u tho, if ur not selling ur ride then who cares?! my homie danny has a ridiculous amount of money into his 58 impala named LemonLaid, lowrider mag cover car. he cut his up but hes gunna die with that car, its beautiful. if your planning on flipping cars to make profit and buy more cars, hydros are a big time no no. BUT I LOVE EM, dont get me wrong. 

IM A BUSINESS MAN FIRST, AND A LOWRIDER SECOND homies.


----------



## My63impala

Am still trying to find out why this topic is still here pointless why has a mod not disposed of this. Am tired of this dumb feud they both have there goods and bads, and there is no reason for dogging someone for getting into lowriding bags or juice. it just depends on were people are in life i mean me being 18 and have a low income and only one car my 63 it just really does not make since for me to juice my ride. So cant we all just get along i would love to juice my ride one day but its not possible right now and make comments and talking shit to one another is killing lowriding were all together now get along fuckers :thumbsup:


----------



## SuicidedRegal

> _Originally posted by My63impala_@Nov 15 2009, 09:47 PM~15675504
> *Am still trying to find out why this topic is still here pointless why has a mod not disposed of this. Am tired of this dumb feud they both have there goods and bads, and there is no reason for dogging someone for getting into lowriding bags or juice. it just depends on were people are in life i mean me being 18 and have a low income and only one car my 63 it just really does not make since for me to juice my ride. So cant we all just get along i would love to juice my ride one day but its not possible right now and  make comments and talking shit to one another is killing lowriding were all together now get along fuckers      :thumbsup:
> *


I agree. I grew up on Lowrider Magazine. Have every issue back to 1989. It made me wanna keep doing different things. I've had juiced cars before & decided to switch it up for a little while cause I have a little one now & for a daily it just makes more sense especially if she's gonna ride with me.


----------



## tko_818

> _Originally posted by My63impala_@Nov 15 2009, 09:47 PM~15675504
> *Am still trying to find out why this topic is still here pointless why has a mod not disposed of this. Am tired of this dumb feud they both have there goods and bads, and there is no reason for dogging someone for getting into lowriding bags or juice. it just depends on were people are in life i mean me being 18 and have a low income and only one car my 63 it just really does not make since for me to juice my ride. So cant we all just get along i would love to juice my ride one day but its not possible right now and  make comments and talking shit to one another is killing lowriding were all together now get along fuckers      :thumbsup:
> *


 hahahaha :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: you know what, i disagree with most of ur posts but im with u on this one.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by My63impala_@Nov 15 2009, 09:47 PM~15675504
> *Am still trying to find out why this topic is still here pointless why has a mod not disposed of this. Am tired of this dumb feud they both have there goods and bads, and there is no reason for dogging someone for getting into lowriding bags or juice. it just depends on were people are in life i mean me being 18 and have a low income and only one car my 63 it just really does not make since for me to juice my ride. So cant we all just get along i would love to juice my ride one day but its not possible right now and  make comments and talking shit to one another is killing lowriding were all together now get along fuckers      :thumbsup:
> *



I agree, but by the same token Air Ride isn't meant for people that are broke. I don't want anybody thinking that air ride is training wheels for hydraulics, cause it isn't. I've got air on my 64 and my ride is far from blue collar. The air system in my car FAR surpasses most. I don't think it has a thing to do with where someone is in life financially. Hydraulics aren't reserved for the rich and famous either. I've seen well built budget hydraulics in dailys. Powder coated suspension, no chrome, single pump, home built labour, friends labour, etc, etc. 

This is the problem. Too many people put too many labels on the two suspensions when in fact there aren't any labels. It isn't for rich or for poor, it isn't for tradition or for new school, it isn't for better or for worse, it isn't any of those things. 




Air Ride is cool

Hydraulics are cool

Adjustable suspension in general is cool

We all drive lowriders, and the last time I checked they're pretty damn cool

So what the fuck is the problem? Nothing.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by tko_818_@Nov 15 2009, 09:39 PM~15675416
> *i hang out with a bunch of hotrod guys, and guys that believe oldies should be restored to original showroom condition. They always give me shit for likin lowriders, n they feel as though the modification to the frame is a huge deal. and they always say stuff like "who knows, with the way those guys hop their cars, you never know what can be wrong with it..cracked frames, ruined suspension etc"
> 
> i agree with u tho, if ur not selling ur ride then who cares?! my homie danny has a ridiculous amount of money into his 58 impala named LemonLaid, lowrider mag cover car. he cut his up but hes gunna die with that car, its beautiful. if your planning on flipping cars to make profit and buy more cars, hydros are a big time no no. BUT I LOVE EM, dont get me wrong.
> 
> IM A BUSINESS MAN FIRST, AND A LOWRIDER SECOND homies.
> *



You don't have a family :no: 

but yeah... I'm definitely a lowrider second


----------



## tko_818

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Nov 16 2009, 12:19 AM~15676871
> *You don't have a family  :no:
> 
> but yeah... I'm definitely a lowrider second
> *


oh yeaaah huh i knew i was forgetting something haha family first, business second, lowriding third agreed? :biggrin:


----------



## BAGGD

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Nov 16 2009, 02:16 AM~15676853
> *Air Ride is cool
> 
> Hydraulics are cool
> 
> Adjustable suspension in general is cool
> 
> We all drive lowriders, and the last time I checked they're pretty damn cool
> 
> So what the fuck is the problem? Nothing.
> *



X2

:biggrin:


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by tko_818_@Nov 16 2009, 12:21 AM~15676888
> *oh yeaaah huh i knew i was forgetting something haha family first, business second, lowriding third agreed? :biggrin:
> *



ha ha there ya go!


----------



## devillan

bags leak, hydraulics need charging i have one of each and the bags are definitely less to maintain and much safer (no quick disconnect )but damn its fun to get in the regal sometimes and just hop the shit out of it. i just like to drive my cars hydros dont make that too fun


----------



## ShibbyShibby

With the exception of a well done air suspension for the most part I'd say Hydraulics are more show car. Chrome coils, and chrome cylinders look really sexy under a car. Black rubber bags aren't so sexy


----------



## 391_cutlass

BAGS


----------



## slangin cardboard

Been around juice all my cruzing years love it. never had it. now i have bags 13s mazda B2200 love it. you cant go wrong eather way just have fun doing it. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cutman

Everyone in this topic loves cars????? Just fuckin build one of each!


----------



## devillan

> _Originally posted by cutman_@Nov 21 2009, 06:13 PM~15740424
> *Everyone in this topic loves cars?????  Just fuckin build one of each!
> *


 :yes:


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by cutman_@Nov 21 2009, 07:13 PM~15740424
> *Everyone in this topic loves cars?????  Just fuckin build one of each!
> *



you bet my next impala (can't decide between a 58 or a 61) will have hydros


----------



## slangin cardboard

> _Originally posted by cutman_@Nov 21 2009, 07:13 PM~15740424
> *Everyone in this topic loves cars?????  Just fuckin build one of each!
> *


X10 Boyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy Some of these **** are HATERS Just makeit happen and stop crying. :biggrin:


----------



## foey

... ... I feel sorry for the folks with the hybrid set-ups.


----------



## ....

:uh:


----------



## cutman

I HAVE BUILT 5 CARS WITH JUICE 3 OF THEM WERE HOPPERS AND 2 TO JUST CRUISE (FOR MY SELF) MY 73 MARK IV HAS JUICE NOW. IM PUUTING AIR RIDE ON MY ROADSTER. I HAVE ROAD IN AND HIT SWITCHES IN RIDES WITH AIR. WHATS THE DIG DEAL ABOUT AIR? WHY ALL THE HATING ON IT?


----------



## Lunas64

BAGGED!!! :biggrin:


----------



## devillan

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Nov 23 2009, 07:11 PM~15760214
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BAGGED!!!  :biggrin:
> *


if that doesnt solve that i dont know


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Bag haters eat this...

I can't wait for it to be all chrome plated! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## baggedout81

U crazy shibbyyyyyyyyy


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Nov 24 2009, 06:53 AM~15764598
> *U crazy shibbyyyyyyyyy
> *



ha ha yeah crazy insane. 

I have no beef with either setup, and I do plan to build an Impala with hydraulics as well. I love and respect both setups.


----------



## cutman

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Nov 24 2009, 01:31 AM~15763714
> *Bag haters eat this...
> 
> I can't wait for it to be all chrome plated!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WOW!


----------



## slangin cardboard

> _Originally posted by cutman_@Nov 24 2009, 02:37 PM~15768381
> *WOW!
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## devillan

if you run bags hows your car going to smell like a lowrider with out hydraulic fluid leaks :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lunas64

> _Originally posted by devillan_@Nov 24 2009, 09:43 PM~15774008
> *if you run bags hows your car going to smell like a lowrider with out hydraulic fluid leaks :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I keep a dirty, wet, oily rag under the seat for that "just broke a seal and got hydro fluid all over the trunk" smell! :biggrin:


----------



## devillan

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Nov 25 2009, 09:59 AM~15777841
> *I keep a dirty, wet, oily rag under the seat for that "just broke a seal and got hydro fluid all over the trunk" smell! :biggrin:
> *


you gotta touch it now and then for the oily hands all over every thing look too :cheesy:


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Nov 25 2009, 10:59 AM~15777841
> *I keep a dirty, wet, oily rag under the seat for that "just broke a seal and got hydro fluid all over the trunk" smell! :biggrin:
> *



HA HA HA oh man good one!


----------



## Lunas64

> _Originally posted by devillan_@Nov 25 2009, 10:18 AM~15778052
> *you gotta touch it now and then for the oily hands all over every thing look too :cheesy:
> *


ya, oily hand prints on the door handles and trunk lid!! nasty ass steering wheel too! :biggrin:


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Nov 25 2009, 01:04 PM~15779137
> *ya, oily hand prints on the door handles and trunk lid!! nasty ass steering wheel too!  :biggrin:
> *



don't we just love hydraulic fluid! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

I just hate the way I get compressed air all over my hands! It's such a mess! And omg I remember that one time I blew an air line and got compressed air all over my upholstery. I was furious! :uh:


----------



## luxurylows

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Nov 25 2009, 03:03 PM~15780201
> *don't we just love hydraulic fluid!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> I just hate the way I get compressed air all over my hands! It's such a mess! And omg I remember that one time I blew an air line and got compressed air all over my upholstery. I was furious!  :uh:
> *


LMFAO.. I got 175 psi all over my leather and subwoofers lol... NOT HAPPY ABOUT IT :biggrin:


----------



## luxurylows

btw shibby pm me a number for you... lets get a beer.. facebook is done due to some bullshit...


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby+Nov 25 2009, 04:03 PM~15780201-->
> 
> 
> 
> don't we just love hydraulic fluid!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> I just hate the way I get compressed air all over my hands! It's such a mess! And omg I remember that one time I blew an air line and got compressed air all over my upholstery. I was furious!  :uh:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You a funny mothafakka.Yeah i had a air leak in line one time fucking air was everwhere.So i let the tank drain and put in a union shit i was outa commission for like 2 minutes shit was rough.
> 
> Cant believe a die hard dro guy hasn't started takin back yet.All in ggod fun tho (no ****)
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-luxurylows_@Nov 25 2009, 04:07 PM~15780238
> *btw shibby pm me a number for you... lets get a beer.. facebook is done due to some bullshit...
> *


Shit you fellers in the same town,shit i never noticed that.

Nice youtube vids by the way


----------



## jdc68chevy

thats why my next build is going to be bagged , i wont miss the juice at all plus the air in the bagges are greene freindly :biggrin: that bad juice destroys the EARTH :0


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by jdc68chevy_@Nov 25 2009, 04:17 PM~15780323
> *thats why my next build is going to be bagged , i wont miss the juice at all plus the air in the bagges are greene freindly  :biggrin:  that bad juice destroys the EARTH  :0
> *


Yeah it makes up for my 6 miles to the gal in my gutlass


----------



## luxurylows

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Nov 25 2009, 03:16 PM~15780316
> *You a funny mothafakka.Yeah i had a air leak in line one time fucking air was everwhere.So i let the tank drain and put in a union shit i was outa commission for like  2 minutes shit was rough.
> 
> Cant believe a die hard dro guy hasn't started takin back yet.All in ggod fun tho (no ****)
> Shit you fellers in the same town,shit i never noticed that.
> 
> Nice youtube vids by the way
> *


Thanks.. I should throw up some recent ones but my camcorder cable was chewed up from the doggs..


----------



## Lunas64

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Nov 25 2009, 02:03 PM~15780201
> *don't we just love hydraulic fluid!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> I just hate the way I get compressed air all over my hands! It's such a mess! And omg I remember that one time I blew an air line and got compressed air all over my upholstery. I was furious!  :uh:
> *


I went to Auto Zone and couldnt find any quarts of air for my compressors!! :biggrin: Pissed me off!!  I might have to order it online! If anyone knows a link hit me up !! LOL!!!! BTW, anyone know any cleaner to take the air off the floor in my garage? Shits spilled all over!!


----------



## devillan

i just got done charging my compressors that took forever :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64

> _Originally posted by devillan_@Nov 25 2009, 09:18 PM~15784876
> *i just got done charging my compressors that took forever :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## luxurylows

You wouldn't believe what just happened... I had to add 4 oz of oil to my oiler on my sanden EDC.. All this maintenance is getting to me BWAHAHAHAHHA











on the other hand i have had juice and will again soon... Love the zip zip


----------



## sdkid

i like both. the only difference i see is that hydros is for playing around, bags are just for laying low. just my opinion and i like bags too because its the ultimate security system, cant go no where if its laying frame :biggrin:


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Nov 25 2009, 03:16 PM~15780316
> *You a funny mothafakka.Yeah i had a air leak in line one time fucking air was everwhere.So i let the tank drain and put in a union shit i was outa commission for like  2 minutes shit was rough.
> 
> Cant believe a die hard dro guy hasn't started takin back yet.All in ggod fun tho (no ****)
> Shit you fellers in the same town,shit i never noticed that.
> 
> Nice youtube vids by the way
> *



Ha ha that's cause it says Chad is from "Your Moms House" lol

Yeah we're both in Calgary. And both bagged


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Nov 25 2009, 03:19 PM~15780337
> *Yeah it makes up for my 6 miles to the gal in my gutlass
> *



LMAO


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by devillan+Nov 25 2009, 10:18 PM~15784876-->
> 
> 
> 
> i just got done charging my compressors that took forever :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Lunas64_@Nov 25 2009, 05:59 PM~15781922
> *I went to Auto Zone and couldnt find any quarts of air for my compressors!!  :biggrin: Pissed me off!!   I might have to order it online! If anyone knows a link hit me up !! LOL!!!! BTW, anyone know any cleaner to take the air off the floor in my garage? Shits spilled all over!!
> *



ha ha ha ahh man it keeps gettin better.


----------



## cutman

> _Originally posted by devillan_@Nov 25 2009, 11:18 PM~15784876
> *i just got done charging my compressors that took forever :biggrin:
> *


Man my boys battery's for the compressor just leaked acid all over the bed of his truck! I told him he was going to over charge em!


----------



## pauls 1967

> _Originally posted by TONYBAGS559_@Nov 7 2009, 03:46 PM~15593020
> *HOW YOU LIKE MY LOCKUP? HITS BUMPER,AND DOES NOT HAVE 1000LBS. OF BATTERY WEIGHT. TWO CLICKS HITS BUMPER.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKS LIKE A OVER WEIGHT KIDS LEGS LOL LOOKS LIKE SHIT HYDRAULICS ALL THE WAY.... BAGS ARE FOR **** LOL


----------



## pauls 1967

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Nov 25 2009, 10:59 AM~15777841
> *I keep a dirty, wet, oily rag under the seat for that "just broke a seal and got hydro fluid all over the trunk" smell! :biggrin:
> *


WELL SAY GOODBE TO YOUR QUATER PANELS WHEN YOUR WHACK ASS TANKS BLOW LOL HYDRAULICS ARE FOR THE REAL LOWRIDER AND BAGS ARE FOR 20' AND UP AND HOT RODS HYDRO'S ALL THE WAY


----------



## pauls 1967

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Nov 25 2009, 11:57 PM~15785987
> *:biggrin:
> *


AND WHEN YOUR BAGS BLOW SAY GOODBYE TO YOUR OIL PAN AND YOU WONT BE ABLE TO GO ANYWHERE LOL BAGS ARE LIKE A BLOW UP DOLL HYRAULICS IS LIKE A REAL WOMEN


----------



## pauls 1967

> _Originally posted by double down_@Nov 6 2009, 07:21 PM~15587050
> *bags are Better no weight better mpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


AND LOOK LIKE A PUTO DOING IT LOL HYDROS FOR LOWRIDERS BAGS FOR 20'S AND UP OR HOT RODS


----------



## pauls 1967

> _Originally posted by trixed_@Apr 5 2009, 12:16 AM~13486877
> *the game is never gone to be the same new shit comes out every week, it's just we got computers doing work that people used to do by hand.
> no one is ever gone to give up on the subject of  hydro's are better then bags and bags are better then hydros. us new school guys are going for whats out there  NOW! and not the shit back then. and all the old school guys are going to go with what they know and grew up around, instead of the new shit thats coming out......
> so respect each others shit, so DON'T bash on something you dont know, cause your just going to look  and sound like a DUMBASS!!!!!!!!
> *


WHAT I THINK BAGS ARE A HYDRAULIC FOR A WHITE GUY.. I WISH THEY NEVER CAME OUT THAT PEACE OF SHIT BAGS HATE ME OR WHATEVER I DONT CARE IM TELLING THE TRUTH AND THERES HYDRAULICS THAT DRIVE WAY BETTER THAN BAGS ACCUMALATORS


----------



## pauls 1967

AND HYDRAULICS COULD LAY HARDER THAN BAGS SERIOUS SHIT


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Dec 2 2009, 09:11 PM~15852555
> *AND HYDRAULICS COULD LAY HARDER THAN BAGS SERIOUS SHIT
> *


----------



## baggedout81

Like i said it was just a matter of time


----------



## pauls 1967

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Dec 2 2009, 08:27 PM~15852840
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


IT LOOKS LIKE A OVER WEIGHT KIDS LEG LOL


----------



## pauls 1967

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Dec 2 2009, 08:27 PM~15852840
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


put some cylinders on that bitch


----------



## foey

my next ride is going to be VIP styled and juiced.


----------



## slangin cardboard

Seems like this topic is 2 let steem off you punks make me feel like im at the sk8 park with all those sk8r chumps baggin on BMXers. No matter how you look at it were all here 2 do the same thing have fun.


----------



## lowlinc93

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Dec 2 2009, 07:11 PM~15852555
> *AND HYDRAULICS COULD LAY HARDER THAN BAGS SERIOUS SHIT
> *


That is just ignorance!! Both can lay frame no problem! I'm not so in love with bags, but both have goods and bads. To me, for a basic setup, hydraulics are easier. I probaly prefer bags right now though.


----------



## lowlinc93

My Lincoln's been bagged for like 7 years, never a blown bag or problem. And it was a daily driver for like 4 years. Running 200 - 250 psi daily. More sometimes.










This one is definatly more maintenance. But either way, it's lowrideing.


----------



## pauls 1967

> _Originally posted by lowlinc93_@Dec 3 2009, 09:46 AM~15857730
> *That is just ignorance!!  Both can lay frame no problem!  I'm not so in love with bags, but both have goods and bads.  To me, for a basic setup, hydraulics are easier.  I probaly prefer bags right now though.
> *


HAD MY HYDRAULIC SET UP IN MY IMPALA 6 YEARS NO PROBLEMS JUST LITTLE LEAKS BUT THATS NOT SHIT TO ME I GOT SIX BATT'S AND 2PUMPS I HAD BAGS THE FIRST TIME AND NEVER WOULD GO BACK TO BAGS LOVE MY HYDRO'S ALL MY OTHER LOWRIDES ARE GOING TO BE JUICED WITH ACCUMALATORS  SORRY BRO BAGS A FAIL TO ME HYDRAULICS A BIG PLUS :biggrin:


----------



## 40bomb

:uh: :uh:


----------



## lowlinc93

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Dec 3 2009, 11:52 AM~15859828
> *HAD MY HYDRAULIC SET UP IN MY IMPALA 6 YEARS NO PROBLEMS JUST LITTLE LEAKS BUT THATS NOT SHIT TO ME I GOT SIX BATT'S AND 2PUMPS I HAD BAGS THE FIRST TIME AND NEVER WOULD GO BACK TO BAGS LOVE MY HYDRO'S ALL MY OTHER LOWRIDES ARE GOING TO BE JUICED WITH ACCUMALATORS              SORRY BRO BAGS A FAIL TO ME HYDRAULICS A BIG PLUS :biggrin:
> *


I didn't bash hydros or did I say bags had less problems. And I did say basic hydo setup was easy ( 2 pump 6 batt is basic to me) That's cool homie, love hydros, I'm just saying that if you prefer one, you don't have to talk shit on these guys that prefer bags. And when you start sayin "white guy this" or "raza should do this", you are being disrespectfull to whatever somebody chooses to roll with. That's why I used the word "ignorance"......cause it seems like uneducation to me.


----------



## Lunas64

> _Originally posted by lowlinc93_@Dec 3 2009, 02:33 PM~15861371
> *I didn't bash hydros or did I say bags had less problems. And I did say basic hydo setup was easy ( 2 pump 6 batt is basic to me) That's cool homie, love hydros, I'm just saying that if you prefer one, you don't have to talk shit on these guys that prefer bags.  And when you start sayin "white guy this" or "raza should do this", you are being disrespectfull to whatever somebody chooses to roll with. That's why I used the word "ignorance"......cause it seems like uneducation to me.
> *


x64!!! Why do people come in here and talk shit like that.... AND he had Bags too!!!! WTF!!! 










This Six Fo is Bagged................. :biggrin: My preference too!!!


----------



## pauls 1967

> _Originally posted by lowlinc93_@Dec 3 2009, 03:33 PM~15861371
> *I didn't bash hydros or did I say bags had less problems. And I did say basic hydo setup was easy ( 2 pump 6 batt is basic to me) That's cool homie, love hydros, I'm just saying that if you prefer one, you don't have to talk shit on these guys that prefer bags.  And when you start sayin "white guy this" or "raza should do this", you are being disrespectfull to whatever somebody chooses to roll with. That's why I used the word "ignorance"......cause it seems like uneducation to me.
> *


its all good everyone is involed now in hydraulics


----------



## pauls 1967

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Dec 3 2009, 06:33 PM~15863375
> *x64!!! Why do people come in here and talk shit like that.... AND he had Bags too!!!! WTF!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This Six Fo is Bagged................. :biggrin: My preference too!!!
> *


i had bags i wish i never had them too i had them for 2months and got rid of them and got me a real toy


----------



## Lunas64

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Dec 3 2009, 05:40 PM~15863433
> *i had bags i wish i never had them too i had them for 2months and got rid of them and got me a real toy
> *


PICS or ur fulla Shit!! :biggrin:


----------



## pauls 1967

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Dec 3 2009, 06:42 PM~15863449
> *PICS or ur fulla Shit!! :biggrin:
> *


my hydro's hold up let me get a couple of pics layed on hydros and my trunk pic hold up :biggrin:


----------



## pauls 1967

just the front had hydros in 2005 layed out


----------



## pauls 1967

BACK IN 1974 LAYED OUT ON HYDRAULICS YOU PUT THAT BABY IN DRIVE WHEN IT WAS LAYED OUT IT WOULDNT GO ANYWHERE JUST BURN THOSE 5.20 TIRES


----------



## pauls 1967

HYDROS AGAIN LAYED OUT IN THE EARLY 70'S AND ON 14INCH ROCKETS


----------



## Lunas64

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Dec 3 2009, 05:46 PM~15863484
> *just the front had hydros in 2005 layed out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Front with 2 pumps?? Hmmmm. BTW thats not laid out....










this is laid!!!!

NICE CAR ALSO BRO!! I LOVE THAT BODY STYLE!! MADE FOR A LO LO!! :biggrin:


----------



## pauls 1967

ALL HYDRAULIC'S FOR YOU LUNA AND LAYED





















MY RIDE


----------



## pauls 1967

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Dec 3 2009, 06:52 PM~15863550
> *Front with 2 pumps?? Hmmmm. BTW thats not laid out....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is laid!!!!
> 
> NICE CAR ALSO BRO!! I LOVE THAT BODY STYLE!! MADE FOR A LO LO!! :biggrin:
> *


THATS WHEN I ONLY HAD THE FRONT CUT


----------



## pauls 1967

CLEAN 64 IMPALA TOO


----------



## pauls 1967

LOCKED UP


----------



## pauls 1967




----------



## pauls 1967

LAYED


----------



## pauls 1967

CHRIS ARREOLA HEAVY WEIGHT


----------



## pauls 1967




----------



## pauls 1967

ALL LAYED ON HYDROS


----------



## Lunas64

> :biggrin:
> SWEET!!


----------



## pauls 1967

> :biggrin:
> SWEET!!
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS
Click to expand...


----------



## Lunas64




----------



## pauls 1967

MY BROTHERS EL CO ON HYDROS SCRAPING


----------



## jdc68chevy

DAM, JUICE ? BAGS ? CUT COILS ? BRICKS & SAND BAGS IN THE TRUNK HELL ITS ALL LOWRIDING TO ME ,MY OLD NEIGHBOR IS IN HIS EARLY 70S HES STILL GOT 1 OF HIS FIRST BUILDS ,A 50 DODGE ON CUT COILS ,HE SAYS ITS BEEN THAT WAY SINCE 1959


----------



## pauls 1967

> _Originally posted by jdc68chevy_@Dec 3 2009, 07:20 PM~15863837
> *DAM, JUICE ? BAGS ? CUT COILS ? BRICKS & SAND BAGS IN THE TRUNK HELL ITS ALL LOWRIDING TO ME ,MY OLD NEIGHBOR IS IN HIS EARLY 70S HES STILL GOT 1 OF HIS FIRST BUILDS ,A 50 DODGE ON CUT COILS ,HE SAYS ITS BEEN THAT WAY SINCE 1959
> *


COOL BUT RON AGUIRRE WAS THE FIRST TO LIFT HIS 56 CORVETTE ON AIR CRAFT HYDRAULICS


----------



## pauls 1967

> _Originally posted by jdc68chevy_@Dec 3 2009, 07:20 PM~15863837
> *DAM, JUICE ? BAGS ? CUT COILS ? BRICKS & SAND BAGS IN THE TRUNK HELL ITS ALL LOWRIDING TO ME ,MY OLD NEIGHBOR IS IN HIS EARLY 70S HES STILL GOT 1 OF HIS FIRST BUILDS ,A 50 DODGE ON CUT COILS ,HE SAYS ITS BEEN THAT WAY SINCE 1959
> *


----------



## jdc68chevy

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Dec 3 2009, 07:27 PM~15863895
> *COOL BUT RON AGUIRRE WAS THE FIRST TO LIFE HIS 56 CORVETTE IN 57 ON AIR CRAFT HYDRAULICS
> *


I KNOW ABOUT RON , I KNOW MY HISTORY BUT IF IM NOT MISTAKEN THEY WERE LOWRIDING BE 4 RON DID HIS VETTE , AND RONS VETTE WAS NOT CONSIDERED A LO LO , IT WAS BASE ON THE HOTROD / CUSTOM CAR PLATT FORM LIKE BULDERS GEORGE BARRIS & OTHERS ,NOW U WANT TO TALK ABOUT CARS THOSE GUYS BACK THEN BUILT REAL CARS ,HELL THOSE GUYS SLANG LEAD BETTER THEN THESE GUYS TODAY DO BONDO , BACK THEN NOTHING WAS OFF LIMITS IN CUSTOM BUILDING CARS SOME CARS CONSISTED OF PARTS OF FIVE DIFFERENT MAKES OF CARS  , HEATED & CUT COILS .


----------



## pauls 1967

> _Originally posted by jdc68chevy_@Dec 3 2009, 07:42 PM~15864073
> *I KNOW ABOUT RON , I KNOW MY HISTORY BUT IF IM NOT MISTAKEN THEY WERE LOWRIDING BE 4 RON DID HIS VETTE , AND RONS VETTE WAS NOT CONSIDERED A LO LO , IT WAS BASE ON THE HOTROD / CUSTOM CAR PLATT FORM LIKE BULDERS GEORGE BARRIS & OTHERS ,NOW U WANT TO TALK ABOUT CARS THOSE GUYS BACK THEN BUILT REAL CARS ,HELL THOSE GUYS SLANG LEAD BETTER THEN THESE GUYS TODAY DO BONDO , BACK THEN NOTHING WAS OFF LIMITS IN CUSTOM BUILDING CARS SOME CARS CONSISTED OF PARTS OF FIVE DIFFERENT MAKES OF CARS   , HEATED & CUT COILS .
> *


YEAH BACK THEN THE NAME LOWRIDER WASNT EVEN KNOWN THEY WERE CALLED CRUISERS. AND ZOOT SUITERS WERE LOWRIDING BACK IN THE DAYS TOO


----------



## foey

I remember when I got my first zoot suit.


----------



## baggedout81

Again it's been said a 100 times to each there own.I'm just glad to be around to see it change from year to year.

Not bashing anyone but layin frame on dro's or bag's it can be done either way. Myself it dont care as long as your happy w/ what you have and take pride it in it ya diggggg.

Were all in the same boat just chose to do it a different way :biggrin: 

Think about this 30 plus year ago folks were putting dro's on car's etc. .The bag game (as in smaller vehicle's) has not been around near or even close to that long and look at it.Hell not even 10 years ago i helped put in my first AIR in a S10,Shit it was all 1/4" paddle valves.Shit for that matter the company my homboy got the shit from came in a box w/ a RV on the side.Dam the times have changed


----------



## devillan

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Dec 2 2009, 06:50 PM~15852198
> *AND WHEN YOUR BAGS BLOW SAY GOODBYE TO YOUR OIL PAN AND YOU WONT BE ABLE TO GO ANYWHERE LOL BAGS ARE LIKE A BLOW UP DOLL HYRAULICS IS LIKE A REAL WOMEN
> *


bro your an idiot the only way hydraulics are like a woman is theyll burn your car down


----------



## pauls 1967

> _Originally posted by devillan_@Dec 3 2009, 09:25 PM~15865422
> *bro your an idiot the only way hydraulics are like a woman is theyll burn your car down
> *


your an idiot i rather have the real dealnot a blow up doll :angry:


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by devillan_@Dec 3 2009, 09:25 PM~15865422
> *bro your an idiot the only way hydraulics are like a woman is theyll burn your car down
> *



HA HA HA HA that's so true. 

Burn your car down, or break your balls (ball joints that is)


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Listen Paul 1967 obviously your subscribed to this topic, and I'm really proud of you learning how to use a computer scanner and all, but this pissing contest has to stop. 

I need you to read this before you start coming up with a reply in your head. So please ask yourself how a car with Hydraulics can lock higher and lay lower than a car with Air? I'm not shittin you bro, you sound about as educated as the sweat that accumulates between my balls and my ass-hole. 


Please explain to me in details how Hydraulics achieve a higher lock, and a lower lay? 

I can't wait to hear this. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ShibbyShibby

and please before you take any offense to what I said above, that is a very pretty 67. My favorite was the one with the hidden headlights. Remember this is nothing against your cars, or your style...

it's your attitude.


----------



## Mitchy_Slick

clearly he knows what hes doing and hasnt taken 5 years to do it... :0


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by Mitchy_Slick_@Dec 4 2009, 03:00 AM~15868045
> *clearly he knows what hes doing and hasnt taken 5 years to do it... :0
> 
> 
> *


----------



## SuicidedRegal

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Dec 3 2009, 07:15 PM~15863789
> *MY BROTHERS EL CO ON HYDROS SCRAPING
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 Spraping crossmember. Big fucking deal. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Did you know cars with bags can scrape crossmembers all day long too with 13's :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## pauls 1967

> _Originally posted by SuicidedRegal_@Dec 4 2009, 11:00 AM~15870287
> *Spraping crossmember. Big fucking deal. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Did you know cars with bags can scrape crossmembers all day long too with 13's :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


the only way mini trucks can scrape all around because they modified there shit so it could lay lower and scrape with those ugly ass 22's dont hate cause you ride is a regal i got a classic and what you got a dime a dozen piece of shit... i could wreck a regal and go buy another one cheap and fuck your wheels bitch you fail so fuck off hater :machinegun:


----------



## foey

I only scraped leaf hangers with my 14x6's


----------



## Lunas64

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Dec 4 2009, 10:18 AM~15870479
> *the only way mini trucks can scrape all around because they modified there  shit so it could lay lower and scrape with those ugly ass 22's dont hate cause you ride is a regal i got a classic and what you got a dime a dozen piece of shit...  i could wreck a regal and go buy another one cheap and fuck your wheels bitch you fail so fuck off hater  :machinegun:
> *


You know Paul, I respect your rides you show us and all you have accomplished with them. I dont know how old you are. You "Seem" old considering all the rides you show you have had. But when you comment here, you sound like a young kid!! I was going to put "PUNK", but then I would sound like you. Not hatin, but callin people Bitches and fuck this and that! You are getting negative responses here cuz you came in here talkin MAD Shit!!! Show your stuff, comment and be respected here! I have a Classic too, But I cant hate on a Dude rollin a Regal, If thats his choice of ride, then thats what Homey Rolls. My 2 Cents!


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Dec 4 2009, 03:09 PM~15871083
> *You know Paul, I respect your rides you show us and all you have accomplished with them. I dont know how old you are. You "Seem" old considering all the rides you show you have had. But when you comment here, you sound like a young kid!! I was going to put "PUNK", but then I would sound like you. Not hatin, but callin people Bitches and fuck this and that! You are getting negative responses here cuz you came in here talkin MAD Shit!!! Show your stuff, comment and be respected here! I have a Classic too, But I cant hate on a Dude rollin a Regal, If thats his choice of ride, then thats what Homey Rolls. My 2 Cents!
> *


I like G Bodies. I want an 86 Cutty for the old lady as a matter of fact!


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Dec 4 2009, 02:41 PM~15871997
> *I like G Bodies. I want an 86 Cutty for the old lady as a matter of fact!
> *


I love my cutty or g-body's for that matter.They might have made a million of em put there slowly going away.Here in kansas a lot my friends use them for demos as in demolition derby,shit tear's me up i think man i could have used the bumper or what ever pice is in better cond. that mine.


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Dec 4 2009, 04:50 PM~15872070
> *I love my cutty or g-body's for that matter.They might have made a million of em put there slowly going away.Here in kansas a lot my friends use them for demos as in demolition derby,shit tear's me up i think man i could have used the bumper or what ever pice is in better cond. that mine.
> *


I always think of a hopper with plenty os spare parts. I hate when I see a classic or antique getting trashed by some jackass. I think the are perfect for what we do, 13's look perfect and they have farely big trunks.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Dec 4 2009, 01:41 PM~15871997
> *I like G Bodies. I want an 86 Cutty for the old lady as a matter of fact!
> *



x2

I've always loved Cuttys


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Why doesn't he stroll on into the "project rides" "post your rides" or "hydraulics" section and talk shit about G Bodys. See how far he gets there. 

I mean this guy is insane. First it's air ride he hates, and now it' G Bodies. 

This guy needs to be lined up against a wall and shot with his own shit.


----------



## SuicidedRegal

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
Yeah what everbody up there said :angry:


----------



## foey

I said something about 14x6's :biggrin:


----------



## SuicidedRegal

> _Originally posted by foey_@Dec 4 2009, 10:44 PM~15877204
> *I said something about 14x6's :biggrin:
> *


Yeah. Sorry about your spring hangers. I wish things could have been different for you.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by foey_@Dec 4 2009, 10:44 PM~15877204
> *I said something about 14x6's :biggrin:
> *




pssstttt...



















































13x7's :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## blublazer

no matter wat we all still lay it low que no :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowdeville

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Dec 3 2009, 01:52 PM~15859828
> *HAD MY HYDRAULIC SET UP IN MY IMPALA 6 YEARS NO PROBLEMS JUST LITTLE LEAKS BUT THATS NOT SHIT TO ME I GOT SIX BATT'S AND 2PUMPS I HAD BAGS THE FIRST TIME AND NEVER WOULD GO BACK TO BAGS LOVE MY HYDRO'S ALL MY OTHER LOWRIDES ARE GOING TO BE JUICED WITH ACCUMALATORS              SORRY BRO BAGS A FAIL TO ME HYDRAULICS A BIG PLUS :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: let these guys play with thier bags,juice is superior anyday,nothing worse than hearing that noisy fucking compressor and that pshhhhhhhhhh-pshhhhhhhhhhhhh-pshhhhhhhhhhh.
Kinda reminds me of a transit bus............ :uh:


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Dec 5 2009, 02:41 PM~15881650
> *:biggrin: let these guys play with thier bags,juice is superior anyday,nothing worse than hearing that noisy fucking compressor and that pshhhhhhhhhh-pshhhhhhhhhhhhh-pshhhhhhhhhhh.
> Kinda reminds me of a transit bus............ :uh:
> *



For those of us that are running engine driven York or Sanden compressors our systems are silent. 

My 64 will be silent.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

This is why I would want Hydraulics in my car. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YzEpTSDGo_E


----------



## luxurylows

want both my edc is silent but still miss the zipzip


----------



## devillan

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Dec 5 2009, 01:41 PM~15881650
> *:biggrin: let these guys play with thier bags,juice is superior anyday,nothing worse than hearing that noisy fucking compressor and that pshhhhhhhhhh-pshhhhhhhhhhhhh-pshhhhhhhhhhh.
> Kinda reminds me of a transit bus............ :uh:
> *


it probably reminds you of the bus because your always on it while your car with hydros is at home with bad solenoids


----------



## Mitchy_Slick

> _Originally posted by devillan_@Dec 5 2009, 11:45 PM~15885671
> *it probably reminds you of the bus because your always on it while your car with hydros is at home with bad solenoids
> *


just to bad you dont know what you're talking about.
solenoids are minimal and if you cant change one out or fix the minor, non-life altering problems then i guess fagbags are for you.


----------



## devillan

> _Originally posted by Mitchy_Slick_@Dec 5 2009, 11:59 PM~15886092
> *just to bad you dont know what you're talking about.
> solenoids are minimal and if you cant change one out or fix the minor, non-life altering problems then i guess fagbags are for you.
> *


it was a joke dumbass i have a truck with bags and a car with juice so i do know as far as a minor problem sure but what an inconvenience if you ever had bags you probably wouldnt be so one sided and ignorant hydros have a LOT more problems 17 years doing this shit dont tell me i dont know


----------



## lowdeville

> _Originally posted by devillan_@Dec 6 2009, 02:51 AM~15886300
> *it was a joke dumbass i have a truck with bags and a car with juice so i do know as far as a minor problem sure but what an inconvenience if you ever had bags you probably wouldnt be so one sided and ignorant hydros have a LOT more problems 17 years doing this shit dont tell me i dont know
> *


Haven't owned a ride with air,but Ive installed a couple,I prefer juice hands down anyday,air sucks and blows(literally).


----------



## SuicidedRegal

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Dec 6 2009, 10:53 AM~15887888
> *Haven't owned a ride with air,but Ive installed a couple,I prefer juice hands down anyday,air sucks and blows(literally).
> *


You suck & blow(literally) enough to power a whole air system yourself.












For 5 cars.


----------



## DanielDucati

A basic hydraulics setup with 6 batteries will out perform a basic air setup with 2-5 gallon tanks anyday...... :0 Bags are for ****! :biggrin:


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Dec 7 2009, 07:24 AM~15896706
> *A basic hydraulics setup with 6 batteries will out perform a basic air setup with 2-5 gallon tanks anyday...... :0  Bags are for ****!  :biggrin:
> *


It's not about the tank's BTW


----------



## devillan

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Dec 7 2009, 05:24 AM~15896706
> *A basic hydraulics setup with 6 batteries will out perform a basic air setup with 2-5 gallon tanks anyday...... :0  Bags are for ****!  :biggrin:
> *


out perform how?a bag set up with 300 psi will give hydros a run all day without charging it like they say "behind every succesfull man lies a pack of haters " you have proven that shit you dont see air guys calling you a *** because were not angry people our cars lift up every day all day any day with very little problems so when you need a ride call one of us we got you


----------



## Lunas64

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Dec 7 2009, 05:24 AM~15896706
> *A basic hydraulics setup with 6 batteries will out perform a basic air setup with 2-5 gallon tanks anyday...... :0  Bags are for ****!  :biggrin:
> *


Perform in what way? and who cares anyway!!! I bet you make UCE CC proud with your ignorant comments!! Kita would be proud of you son!!


----------



## DanielDucati

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Dec 7 2009, 02:46 PM~15901268
> *Perform in what way? and who cares anyway!!! I bet you make UCE CC proud with your ignorant comments!! Kita would be proud of you son!!
> *


:biggrin: lol...lets get this shit straight,I got uso's that roll bags on there low-lows,I dont hate bags,I just ultimately prefer hydraulics over them ...and its my opinion not the clubs,and anyone that would try to connect the two needs to question his own intelligence on defining the two......or maybe i should put that in my signature for thoes that need a little visual aids help...... :0 and nobody is angry on this side just posting my opinion on a topic thats asking for it.....hence the topic title "BAG HATERS, calling out all bag haters" :biggrin:


----------



## DarknessWithin

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Dec 7 2009, 02:46 PM~15901268
> * I bet you make UCE CC proud with your ignorant comments!! Kita would be proud of you son!!
> *


 :uh: Sounds like you need to check yourself. How are you going to call out a club based on someones opinions?


----------



## DanielDucati

> _Originally posted by DarknessWithin_@Dec 7 2009, 07:41 PM~15905228
> *:uh:  Sounds like you need to check yourself. How are you going to call out a club based on someones opinions?
> *


Thats why I just put it in my signature,just incase some dumbass wants to play smartass....... :thumbsup:


----------



## foey

fuck, I'm going back to using coilovers.


----------



## devillan

> _Originally posted by DarknessWithin_@Dec 7 2009, 06:41 PM~15905228
> *:uh:  Sounds like you need to check yourself. How are you going to call out a club based on someones opinions?
> *


your representing your club on here and its only a big deal when you start the bags for **** shit otherwise its your opinion


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

bagged show car and soon to be juiced daily.  

i can care less what haters say about my lac, because i can clown some on dros


----------



## SuicidedRegal

> _Originally posted by foey_@Dec 7 2009, 08:43 PM~15906151
> *fuck, I'm going back to using coilovers.
> *


I'm gonna take my air off & just get a big ass bodykit so it looks really low.


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by devillan+Dec 7 2009, 10:11 PM~15906566-->
> 
> 
> 
> your representing your club on here and its only a big deal when you start the bags for **** shit otherwise its your opinion
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry but it's true,you can call it you opinion what ever.BUT the folk's i have met either talking to or 1 GT in person has never Talked down on anything i have done or doing.To me in my opinion there's no room to talk shit,be fucking happy to be around....Life's to short,if you wanna talk shit down on other folks for doing some thing they want to do...well have fun but i'll tell you this what comes around goes around.So good luck to you and every thing you do w/ your club or what ever
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 7 2009, 10:55 PM~15907319
> *bagged show car and soon to be juiced daily.
> Kool
> 
> i can care less what haters say about my lac, because i can clown some on dros
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WORD
> <!--QuoteBegin-SuicidedRegal_@Dec 7 2009, 11:38 PM~15908033
> *I'm gonna take my air off & just get a big ass bodykit so it looks really low.
> *


Youz a funny faker mang :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## baggedout81




----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Dec 8 2009, 12:13 AM~15909279
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



That's a wicked 3 wheel for bags!


----------



## SuicidedRegal

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Dec 8 2009, 12:13 AM~15909279
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Where did you get that pic?


----------



## SuicidedRegal

Hey Bagged here's the body kit I'm gonna get. :biggrin: 
http://www.laureneng.com/_Grand_National_36.html


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by SuicidedRegal_@Dec 8 2009, 11:05 AM~15911572
> *Where did you get that pic?
> *


Honestly i don't remember


----------



## devillan

> _Originally posted by SuicidedRegal_@Dec 8 2009, 09:40 AM~15911879
> *Hey Bagged here's the body kit I'm gonna get. :biggrin:
> http://www.laureneng.com/_Grand_National_36.html
> *


look at the bright side that ugly ass kit eliminates bumper fillers lol :cheesy:


----------



## foey

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Dec 8 2009, 01:13 AM~15909279
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


could this be a Daddy's Shop pic?


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by foey_@Dec 8 2009, 01:43 PM~15913151
> *could this be a Daddy's Shop pic?
> *


I don't know???I think i got it off of this site when i was drunk the other night searching thru past post's.

Yeah there shit's pretty cool.The cutlass is bad ass a little raggedy but it works.And that 3 wheeling dime is sweet


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Dec 8 2009, 01:54 PM~15913839
> *I don't know???I think i got it off of this site when i was drunk the other night searching thru past post's.
> 
> Yeah there shit's pretty cool.The cutlass is bad ass a little raggedy but it works.And that 3 wheeling dime is sweet
> *



how does it 3 wheel so well?


----------



## Anson72

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Dec 8 2009, 01:13 AM~15909279
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


air cylinders out back??


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby+Dec 8 2009, 03:29 PM~15914211-->
> 
> 
> 
> how does it 3 wheel so well?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Anson72_@Dec 8 2009, 04:14 PM~15914672
> *air cylinders out back??
> *


I'm not for sure,but what i can make out of the pic i think it's bag's off the lower arm's.I don't see a shaft of power ball welded so idk.I do know this much on my cutlass w/ firestone 2600's out back in the factory spring perch position you cant really go any bigger that what i have.What i mean is in width i'm literally under a 1" away from rubbing frame when laid out.

You can see the lower trailing on the axle then it head's forward.I'm still looking into this i just have allot of thing's on my plate w/ everything else.I figured i'd throw that pic to stir thing's up some more. :biggrin:


----------



## SuicidedRegal

> _Originally posted by foey_@Dec 8 2009, 12:43 PM~15913151
> *could this be a Daddy's Shop pic?
> *


Who? :uh:


----------



## lowdeville

> _Originally posted by SuicidedRegal_@Dec 6 2009, 09:47 PM~15893155
> *You suck & blow(literally) enough to power a whole air system yourself.
> For 5 cars.
> *


 :uh: fuck u g-body!Bags suck


----------



## IlegalRegal

hydros are kool but i rather go wit air!


----------



## IlegalRegal

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Nov 24 2009, 12:31 AM~15763714
> *Bag haters eat this...
> 
> I can't wait for it to be all chrome plated!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dats some bad ass metal work


----------



## SuicidedRegal

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Dec 19 2009, 10:22 AM~16028649
> *:uh: fuck u g-body!Bags suck
> *


You suck. You should smack yourself for being so stupid.


----------



## pauls 1967

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Dec 5 2009, 02:41 PM~15881650
> *:biggrin: let these guys play with thier bags,juice is superior anyday,nothing worse than hearing that noisy fucking compressor and that pshhhhhhhhhh-pshhhhhhhhhhhhh-pshhhhhhhhhhh.
> Kinda reminds me of a transit bus............ :uh:
> *


it sounds like its trying to say shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh be quite lol it aint nothing like zeet zeet


----------



## pauls 1967

> _Originally posted by devillan_@Dec 5 2009, 11:45 PM~15885671
> *it probably reminds you of the bus because your always on it while your car with hydros is at home with bad solenoids
> *


or when your stuck on the side of the freeway with a blown bag lol and cant go anywhere.. guys with bags are afraid to get dirty ther always saying oh i hate getting oil on my hands or i dont want to charge the batt's quite crying and man up and do it bags to me are not for a lowrider it feels like your in a stock car not a lowrider you got to have bouncie ride and hear your motors winding going zeet zeet and dumping it and not hearing all that bag *** noise :roflmao:


----------



## foey

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby+Dec 8 2009, 03:29 PM~15914211-->
> 
> 
> 
> how does it 3 wheel so well?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he may have augmented the rear, I don't think this is the cutty I am speaking of though. There is another that is black primered which may still be owned by the main owner of Daddy's Customs. I have to ask my homie Richard (no not DCheese, a different one which is a close friend of mine that knows the owner of that cutty) about him, I keep forgetting his name. I am not sure if he still owns the cutty though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 8 2009, 04:14 PM~15914672
> *air cylinders out back??
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, he is using air bags all around, if your do see something that does look like it may be a cylinder it's not, it's a shock or previously it was a piece of metal holding the link bar steady (rear trailing arms were taken off and I think link bars were put in but they were fixed, they didn't move).
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-baggedout81_@Dec 8 2009, 04:27 PM~15914796
> *I'm not for sure,but what i can make out of the pic i  think it's bag's off the lower arm's.I don't see a shaft of power ball welded so idk.I do know this much on my cutlass w/ firestone 2600's out back in the factory spring perch position you cant really go any bigger that what i have.What i mean is in width i'm literally under a 1" away from rubbing frame when laid out.
> 
> You can see the lower trailing on the axle then it head's forward.I'm still looking into this i just have allot of thing's on my plate w/ everything else.I figured i'd throw that pic to stir thing's up some more. :biggrin:
> *


doubt it. there's not much room around there. Even if you do get it off the lower trailing arm, your going to need enough support for the bag not to twist up the frame or the upper bag bracket so that it does come out seamless like in the picture. 




> _Originally posted by SuicidedRegal_@Dec 8 2009, 11:30 PM~15920474
> *Who? :uh:
> *



Daddy's Customs is an air bag shop out in Cali (you can see the toyota hopper, cutty and s10 on youtube), I forgot where they moved to but I went to them in one of their old spots once. I didn't see the cutty or s10 at that time. I only saw their old toyota hopper which I don't think they have anymore. The last time I saw the cutty that the owner was working on, I think it was either a malburry or pinkish color. The s10 was on craigslist a couple times, once with the 13's on it and then again with 20's. Haven't seen it since.


----------



## budgetblueoval

> _Originally posted by IlegalRegal_@Dec 19 2009, 11:26 AM~16029046
> *hydros are kool but i rather go wit air!
> *


im sure youd rather fuck men to


----------



## Frogger

I have built cars with air, and with hydro. I like both. Not haten. Just like that some one put something on a car that wasnt stock. Gotta love the craft of customizn. My malibu on air.


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

*



Originally posted by pauls 1967@Dec 19 2009, 11:52 PM~16035396
or when your stuck on the side of the freeway with a blown bag lol and cant go anywhere.. guys with bags are afraid to get dirty ther always saying oh i hate getting oil on my hands or i dont want to charge the batt's quite crying and man up and do it bags to me are not for a lowrider it feels like your in a stock car not a lowrider you got to have bouncie ride and hear your motors winding going zeet zeet and dumping it and not hearing all that bag *** noise :roflmao:

Click to expand...

*lol theres nothing wrong with having a lolow's with a really nice feel[ air or hydros.]To me its just having more control of my 4,000+ car when riding.WoW didn't know all guys with air are like girls :uh:


----------



## SuicidedRegal

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Dec 19 2009, 11:47 PM~16035359
> *it sounds like its trying to say shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh be quite lol it aint nothing like zeet zeet
> *


I think you like when your boyfriend zeet zeets all on you. 
Or do you guys just like to use your hands?
lol. You said it haha. You like zeet zeet. Haha :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SuicidedRegal

> _Originally posted by budgetblueoval_@Dec 20 2009, 05:24 AM~16036238
> *im sure youd rather fuck men to
> *


I think you should change your name to budgetbrownoval cause it sounds like you might like it in your brown hole.
Once again we found another


----------



## lowdeville

> _Originally posted by budgetblueoval_@Dec 20 2009, 06:24 AM~16036238
> *im sure youd rather fuck men too
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
pretty much sums up any grown man with air ride


----------



## budgetblueoval

i live in a pork chop :thumbsup:


----------



## pauls 1967

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Dec 20 2009, 01:28 PM~16038298
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> pretty much sums up any grown man with air ride
> *


LOL


----------



## QBKS

Seriously, can we delete this topic already? :uh: 


mods????????.....


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

old thread is old


----------



## pauls 1967

BAGS ARE FOR LITTLE GIRLS AND HYDROS ARE FOR THE GROWN MEN :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Dec 20 2009, 08:09 PM~16042324
> *BAGS ARE FOR LITTLE GIRLS AND HYDROS ARE FOR THE GROWN MEN  :biggrin:
> *


You still on this Homey??? :uh:


----------



## pauls 1967

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Dec 21 2009, 12:07 PM~16047387
> *You still on this Homey???  :uh:
> *


lol its just for fun doggy :biggrin:


----------



## getto

i have run both, i had alot of shitty ridin bag setups and sum rough as nails juice setups, i now run juice again, but the funny part is my minitruck{which gets hated on here alot i see, haha} was bagged then i switched to juice, 16" in back 10" in front 36 volt 2 pump setup, i run acccumies and it rides so so smoothe, its not a hopper, but i love the feeling, playtime, noice, mostly ALL my boys run air, alot dont even run lil comps or nitrogen. onboard engine driven is pretty cool. keeps up on playtime a lil bit. but theres no substitute for HISTORY. lowriders started it, and i run juice to keep it grass roots. i wouldnt fit in to the "lowrider" lifestyle, but i ALWAYS tell people " bags are for groceries, haha" and that juice is where it started. my truck lays doors and has a chop top, 44 1/2 " to the roof when layed out, but i get 17 inches lift in rear and 10 up front, pretty sick when people assume i got bags and think i cant get MADD LIFT then i lock it up and they always shit them selves. hers sum pics of it i will try to find one locked up, as i like the way it looks layed out better, haha. it also has a stroked 327 out of a 69 camoro ss under the hood with a lil chrome.


----------



## Anson72

> _Originally posted by getto_@Dec 21 2009, 02:18 PM~16047921
> *i have run both, i had alot of shitty ridin bag setups and sum rough as nails juice setups, i now run juice again, but the funny part is my minitruck{which gets hated on here alot i see, haha} was bagged then i switched to juice, 16" in back 10" in front 36  volt 2 pump setup, i run acccumies and it rides so so smoothe, its not a hopper, but i love the feeling, playtime, noice, mostly ALL my boys run air, alot dont even run lil comps or nitrogen. onboard engine driven is pretty cool. keeps up on playtime a lil bit. but theres no substitute for HISTORY. lowriders started it, and i run juice to keep it grass roots. i wouldnt fit in to the "lowrider" lifestyle, but i ALWAYS tell people " bags are for groceries, haha" and that juice is where it started.  my truck lays doors and has a chop top, 44 1/2 " to the roof when layed out, but i get 17 inches lift in rear and 10 up front, pretty sick when people assume i got bags and think i cant get MADD LIFT then i lock it up and they always shit them selves. hers sum pics of it i will try to find one locked up, as i like the way it looks layed out better, haha. it also has a stroked 327 out of a 69 camoro ss under the hood with a lil chrome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Glad to hear a mini-trucker with some respect for lowridin and recognizin history :thumbsup: 

Those fools you talkin bout sound like the haterz i used to hang with when i had my mini....................quick to talk shit bout lowridin and hydraulics but too stupid and ignorant to see they wouldnt be where they are without it! :twak: :buttkick:


----------



## devillan

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Dec 19 2009, 10:52 PM~16035396
> *or when your stuck on the side of the freeway with a blown bag lol and cant go anywhere.. guys with bags are afraid to get dirty ther always saying oh i hate getting oil on my hands or i dont want to charge the batt's quite crying and man up and do it bags to me are not for a lowrider it feels like your in a stock car not a lowrider you got to have bouncie ride and hear your motors winding going zeet zeet and dumping it and not hearing all that bag *** noise :roflmao:
> *


you again man your a fucking idiot i already said i have one of each who wants to get dirty just trying to go to the store or how about on a date you want to show up to your girls house dirty with a car leaning oh wait you probably dont have any of those problems i like my truck to ride like a stock car spent alot of time and money to get that stop trying to piss people off already this site aint about that .....fucking hater


----------



## Lunas64

> _Originally posted by devillan_@Dec 21 2009, 01:08 PM~16048387
> *you again man your a fucking idiot i already said i have one of each who wants to get dirty just trying to go to the store or how about on a date you want to show up to your girls house dirty with a car leaning oh wait you probably dont have any of those problems i like my truck to ride like a stock car spent alot of time and money to get that stop trying to piss people off already this site aint about that .....fucking hater
> *


x64 Devillan, I thought this thread woulda been dropped a long time ago! I like my bags, not for the groceries tho!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## devillan

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Dec 21 2009, 02:19 PM~16049124
> *x64 Devillan, I thought this thread woulda been dropped a long time ago! I like my bags, not for the groceries tho!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


straight up


----------



## ShibbyShibby

LOUD NOSIES!!!


----------



## Lunas64

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Dec 21 2009, 11:48 AM~16047701
> *lol its just for fun doggy  :biggrin:
> *


Oh, cuz I thought you were just being a Total Ass to us that roll with Air Bags!!! :0 
But its all for fun.....


----------



## getto

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Dec 21 2009, 06:19 PM~16049124
> *x64 Devillan, I thought this thread woulda been dropped a long time ago! I like my bags, not for the groceries tho!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


that wasnt an attack about the groceries comment, its just sum fun i have w/all my mini truck homies...but like anson said, i recognize real, and yall is where it started, bags are just part of progression, like side port 1"blocks and #6 gears, before the first shit was simple and not so tough, now hydros, and bags have progressed, shit, most of the guys with bags get faster lift then me, but lets cruise with my accumies and see whats up, ha, like i said i cant hate on bags, i had 3 bagged trucks and 3 juiced trucks, and i car with air, bags on front cykinders in back, and it dog legged, a 91 civic, but i also used to 3 wheel in a bagged truck, bags on lower link bars and a "chain" bridge, i used 4x4 nylon limiting straps as chain, and my juice truck now, i dont even care about hittin 3, i could chain it and double pump my rear cylinders with 1 of my extra pumps and hit 3, its all about the soul of hit, cause whens the last time someone asked"hay you got airbags in your car? " most ask if its hydraulics, then immedietly ask if it "bounces" like on tv, and i hit a switch and the noise erupts from the pumps, zzt zzt zzzt and we both smile, but i dont think anyone should be sayin half the shit thats bein said here about bags, AS LONG AS WE ARE ALL LOW AND HITTIN THEM SWITCHES WHAT THE FVCK DIFFERENCE DOES IT MAKE?like i said in the end its all about bein low!!


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by devillan_@Dec 21 2009, 02:08 PM~16048387
> *you again man your a fucking idiot i already said i have one of each who wants to get dirty just trying to go to the store or  how about on a date you want to show up to your girls house dirty with a car leaning  oh wait you probably dont have any of those problems i like my truck to ride like a stock car spent alot of time and money to get that stop trying to piss people off already this site aint about that .....fucking hater
> *


i dunno , my lady like the car to lean, right as she lands face first in my lap...


----------



## devillan

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Dec 21 2009, 07:46 PM~16052496
> *i dunno , my lady like the car to lean, right as she lands face first in my lap...
> *


 :nono: :yes: hit the brakes a little bit harder


----------



## pauls 1967

> _Originally posted by devillan_@Dec 21 2009, 02:08 PM~16048387
> *you again man your a fucking idiot i already said i have one of each who wants to get dirty just trying to go to the store or how about on a date you want to show up to your girls house dirty with a car leaning oh wait you probably dont have any of those problems i like my truck to ride like a stock car spent alot of time and money to get that stop trying to piss people off already this site aint about that .....fucking hater
> *


its just for the fun homie


----------



## pauls 1967

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Dec 21 2009, 03:50 PM~16049481
> *Oh, cuz I thought you were just being a Total Ass to us that roll with Air Bags!!! :0
> But its all for fun.....
> *


yeah hard times just trying to have a good time dont trip homie


----------



## pauls 1967

> _Originally posted by getto_@Dec 21 2009, 01:18 PM~16047921
> *i have run both, i had alot of shitty ridin bag setups and sum rough as nails juice setups, i now run juice again, but the funny part is my minitruck{which gets hated on here alot i see, haha} was bagged then i switched to juice, 16" in back 10" in front 36  volt 2 pump setup, i run acccumies and it rides so so smoothe, its not a hopper, but i love the feeling, playtime, noice, mostly ALL my boys run air, alot dont even run lil comps or nitrogen. onboard engine driven is pretty cool. keeps up on playtime a lil bit. but theres no substitute for HISTORY. lowriders started it, and i run juice to keep it grass roots. i wouldnt fit in to the "lowrider" lifestyle, but i ALWAYS tell people " bags are for groceries, haha" and that juice is where it started.  my truck lays doors and has a chop top, 44 1/2 " to the roof when layed out, but i get 17 inches lift in rear and 10 up front, pretty sick when people assume i got bags and think i cant get MADD LIFT then i lock it up and they always shit them selves. hers sum pics of it i will try to find one locked up, as i like the way it looks layed out better, haha. it also has a stroked 327 out of a 69 camoro ss under the hood with a lil chrome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn it that lays hard dogg


----------



## getto

the last one is all locked up, just to get a comparison of how much suspesion travel it gets, and i got sum pics of it next to people to give an idea of how loooooow it is!!


----------



## Lunas64

> _Originally posted by getto_@Dec 21 2009, 03:40 PM~16050090
> *that wasnt an attack about the groceries comment, its just sum fun i have w/all my mini truck homies...but like anson said, i recognize real, and yall is where it started, bags are just part of progression, like side port 1"blocks and #6 gears, before the first shit was simple and not so tough, now hydros, and bags have progressed, shit, most of the guys with bags get faster lift then me, but lets cruise with my accumies and see whats up, ha, like i said i cant hate on bags, i had 3 bagged trucks and 3 juiced trucks, and i car with air, bags on front cykinders in back, and it dog legged, a 91 civic, but i also used to 3 wheel in a bagged truck, bags on lower link bars and a "chain" bridge, i used 4x4 nylon limiting straps as chain, and my juice truck now, i dont even care about hittin 3, i could chain it and double pump my rear cylinders with 1 of my extra pumps and hit 3, its all about the soul of hit, cause whens the last time someone asked"hay you got airbags in your car? " most ask if its hydraulics, then immedietly ask if it "bounces" like on tv, and i hit a switch and the noise erupts from the pumps, zzt zzt zzzt and we both smile, but i dont think anyone should be sayin half the shit thats bein said here about bags, AS LONG AS WE ARE ALL LOW AND HITTIN THEM SWITCHES WHAT THE FVCK DIFFERENCE DOES IT MAKE?like i said in the end its all about bein low!!
> *


Kool Bro, Well Put!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Dec 21 2009, 11:41 PM~16055193
> *yeah hard times just trying to have a good time dont trip homie
> *


Its all good. :biggrin: Just too many fools hating on LIL! That shit bothers me some. We all should get along and do what we love to do, LOWRIDE no matter what!


----------



## devillan

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Dec 22 2009, 05:32 AM~16056007
> *Its all good.  :biggrin: Just too many fools hating on LIL! That shit bothers me some. We all should get along and do what we love to do, LOWRIDE no matter what!
> *


x2


----------



## pauls 1967

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Dec 22 2009, 06:32 AM~16056007
> *Its all good.  :biggrin: Just too many fools hating on LIL! That shit bothers me some. We all should get along and do what we love to do, LOWRIDE no matter what!
> *


just keep the lowriding going and hope the youngsters could take over when we pass on


----------



## ShibbyShibby

I don't know how to post the video into this topic. Anyone else know how to?

Anyways this 63 is bad-ass!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j9wYMmkrpeg

This 60 Wagon is fuckin sweet

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yZeL6JnQVS0

Here's an Escalade Hopper

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z95zLh-mmVk

This 63 Impala is also pretty awesome

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xoz0PTV23Bo


----------



## Lunas64

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Dec 22 2009, 08:40 AM~16056972
> *just keep the lowriding going and hope the youngsters could take over when we pass on
> *


True, True, the yougsters are our future!!! But when I read these negative posts and BS here, seems like we are passin on HATE to them!!! Thats not how we want them to take over!!!


----------



## getto

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Dec 22 2009, 02:07 PM~16057750
> *True, True, the yougsters are our future!!! But when I read these negative posts and BS here, seems like we are passin on HATE to them!!! Thats not how we want them to take over!!!
> *


true this!! we should pass on the FAMILY values of lowridin,or in my case minitruckin, my son aleready bangs switches like a champ, my curent project is his when he gets 16 so he can ride in style and learn how to build frfriendships..


----------



## Lunas64

> _Originally posted by getto_@Dec 22 2009, 01:53 PM~16059797
> *true this!! we should pass on the FAMILY values of lowridin,or in my case minitruckin, my son aleready bangs switches like a champ, my curent project is his when he gets 16 so he can ride in style and learn how to build frfriendships..
> *


Thank you Getto! You are right! FAMILY!!! UNITY!!!the LIFESTYLE!!!Hangin out, havin a beer, grillin, checkin out the rides and the ladies!!!! Being with family! 
Who cares if a rider has bags or hydros!! Enjoy it all! :biggrin:


----------



## rlowrod

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Dec 22 2009, 03:40 PM~16060229
> *Thank you Getto! You are right! FAMILY!!! UNITY!!!the LIFESTYLE!!!Hangin out, havin a beer, grillin, checkin out the rides and the ladies!!!! Being with family!
> Who cares if a rider has bags or hydros!! Enjoy it all! :biggrin:
> *


X2 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## slangin cardboard




----------



## pauls 1967

> _Originally posted by rlowrod_@Dec 22 2009, 08:01 PM~16062831
> *X2 :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


X3  :biggrin: LOVE ALL LOWRIDERS BAGS HYDROS ITS ALL GOOD WITH ME  JUST KEEP THE SCENE GOING


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Ahem

Hydraulic Disasters

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=453812


----------



## getto

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Dec 23 2009, 02:46 AM~16065236
> *Ahem
> 
> Hydraulic Disasters
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=453812
> *


^^^^^wtf? who gives a shit, we are tryin to get this thread, into some unity, and your tryin to hate on dros, in a bag hate thread? air has probs too, try runnin 2 comps with no relay and a stock alt? try blowin a bag in the front 200 miles from hoew. i lost a cylinder seal in vegas when i was livin in phoenix, got a chunk of 2x4 shoved in the spring perch , got to a shop and changed the seal!, you gonna do this on air? no. it is the spring!!, try blowin up a tank, then what how you gettin home then? i can always swap lines and relays around to get locked up, on air??nope, theres a million cars/trucks on air that burn up cause of faulty wiring, at least the hoppers KNOW ITS POSSIBLE, AND EVEN KEEP PUSHING KNOWING IT HAS STARTED. either way i like when we were all talkin on FAMILY and UNITY, i wish i could get minitruckers and lowriders to get along too, without any bag/juice argument , i used to kick it in AZ with alot of low-low dudes and we all cruised and got along, UNTIL the gangster/tough guy shit starts, FROM BOTH SIDES and then it is instant beef, i hated it cause i LOVE the whole styleee of it, sick ass paint, int, motors, thats why i put a chromed out stroked 327 in my shit, cause all my old school lowrider friends always told me, " it aint shit if it jus looks good, its gotta move out too" so yet again, i used lowrider influence, on bagged and juiced whips., i could build you a sick frame, for whateva you wanna run lemme know, i will bag it or juice it, itll be strong enough to hop or whateva, i wish i could cruise with you dudes but i live in ct now not alot goin on, def chilled with sum cats from new britan, hard hitten lows, havent seen any of em on here but i cant figure out why cause they are strictly lo-lo's....either way, as long as were low we could use carrot juice and hairspray to lift/drop our shit, as long as we keep it alive and not let the scene die, or get killed by the government/haters/irresponsible kids who dont understand the years of loyalty thats been invested into the lifestyle, and if they were around today they might see bags are dope in a lowrider, mini, fullsize, bomb whatever, and then it would all be straight!!!


----------



## lowdeville

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Dec 23 2009, 12:46 AM~16065236
> *Ahem
> 
> Hydraulic Disasters
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=453812
> *


If you're scared,go to church!


----------



## slangin cardboard

DAMMIT MAN :0


----------



## devillan

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Dec 23 2009, 05:22 PM~16071974
> *If you're scared,go to church!
> *


???? :dunno: :werd:


----------



## ShibbyShibby

never said I was scared, and that one reply is WAY too long for me to read. 

chill guys... take it down a notch. I wan cruisin the Hydraulics section and found that topic. 

Everybody breathe!


----------



## Fleetwood Rider




----------



## getto

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Dec 24 2009, 08:34 PM~16081743
> *never said I was scared, and that one reply is WAY too long for me to read.
> 
> chill guys... take it down a notch. I wan cruisin the Hydraulics section and found that topic.
> 
> Everybody breathe!
> *


WAY too long to read? they dont teach reading in canada? in fact i know a few cats from your neck of the woods lil homie, and they were breaking all kinds of doors down with hopping on air, "team pnuematik" dominick and them, but if ya cant read dont bash me about it , get a fvckin education, i can teach ya how to read if you need some help. i will be at vanfest if ya want to meet up and learn, or meet up and chill and not ethug, im not a big fan of arguing from a chair behind a screen, im more for chillin at at show, lookin at females and talkin shit with all my boys, but like i said i will be at vanfest right around you there bro, come meet me, i will be the chubby dood with the doored s10...and have a beer on me..


----------



## Hoppn62

> _Originally posted by CoupeDeKille_@Oct 11 2003, 10:03 PM~1162434
> *how can you hate bags when it does the same thing hydros do??
> *


how could you even compare bags to hydraulics not even close bags suck ass juice al the way


----------



## Sonu

> _Originally posted by Hoppn62_@Jan 2 2010, 10:48 PM~16166524
> *how could you even compare bags to hydraulics not even close bags suck ass juice al the way
> *


Yes you can compare both things, fore they can equally perform, really complaining and just self-fulfilling yourself that hydros are good, I think is weak thing to do, NO OFFENCE. And as far as comparing the two categories yes they can be equal to each other the primary fact here depends on your pocket, and quality work. Speaking of quality AAC is a really good shop that has a bagged pick-up Dancer, now for Up North (CANADA) it is something pretty big, cause there they don't even have a hydraulic dancer. So I believe both hydros and air could be compared and be called out at each other if the quality is right and accurate. AAC sets best example of good quality air work, they do have alot of satisfied customers, and they did put out some nice rides.


----------



## Sonu

... Oh and one more thing, regarding "self-fulfulling" yourself, meaning keep telling yourself and others that hydros are better than bags is considered by educated people, and new comers who MAY have or be considerate about life in general and how people think that statement "hydros are best, bags are shit" is considered pathetic fallacy, NO OFFENCE, cause your only lieing to yourself and making yourself look like a fool in front of general population. Meaning when we say "bags are for ****" we are being in-considerate of others, which equals to being limitized to only HYDROS, therefore we are closing our options of exploring the "active suspension" world which consists of bags and hydros, therefore these leads to hatred of bags. Tsk Tsk, Naw Uh, really THINK before you talk or hate. :nono:


----------



## Lunas64

> _Originally posted by Sonu_@Jan 3 2010, 05:17 AM~16168221
> *... Oh and one more thing, regarding "self-fulfulling" yourself, meaning keep telling yourself and others that hydros are better than bags is considered by educated people, and new comers who MAY have or be considerate about life in general and how people think that statement "hydros are best, bags are shit" is considered pathetic fallacy, NO OFFENCE, cause your only lieing to yourself and making yourself look like a fool in front of general population. Meaning when we say "bags are for ****" we are being in-considerate of others, which equals to being limitized to only HYDROS, therefore we are closing our options of exploring the "active suspension" world which consists of bags and hydros, therefore these leads to hatred of bags. Tsk Tsk, Naw Uh, really THINK before you talk or hate.  :nono:
> *


Well Said Brother!!! :biggrin:


----------



## QBKS

THIS TOPIC SUCKS.



:yessad:


----------



## lowdeville

> _Originally posted by Sonu_@Jan 3 2010, 07:03 AM~16168218
> *now for Up North (CANADA) it is something pretty big, cause there they don't even have a hydraulic dancer.
> *


 :uh: You are clueless :uh: 
BTW dancing is dying,go back a few years and there were some


----------



## Sonu

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Jan 3 2010, 12:04 PM~16169782
> *:uh: You are clueless :uh:
> BTW dancing is dying,go back a few years and there were some
> *


Well, I am talking bout Toronto, as far as I've been in this since 2003 when I got my first Cutlass on juice, there was only that AAC blue ranger dancer, it it then got new paintjob to orange, I dont remember any hydro dancers, but dancers is like one of those things they are IN and OUT, like euros there are certain things that get outdated but are still OG, and some ppl love them. Like I havent seen 3 bar straight k/offs on any of the recent lowriders but that shit is REAL OG, yet disliked by many


----------



## Sonu

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jan 3 2010, 10:08 AM~16169080
> *Well Said Brother!!! :biggrin:
> *


Thanks man  I appreciate you are being considerate of my post at least but this is what I wish, if only people could think in broader sense and be wise enough, put both things in hand and weigh them... I've had juice and bags, the day someone provides me with in-voice, proper time limit to finish that, and some sort of warranty, a shop with office up front and legitimate shop in the back, gurantees their hydro work I will do hydros again, but for now no offence seems like every "newbie" is doing hydros in their garage so I say unless there is a ligitimate shop and are more responsible I am not doing hydros :biggrin: I dont think its business when its word of mouth "OH YEAH ILL FINISH IT YADA YADA YADA" NOPE! This is why I like AAC, that is PROPER business. Sure things are different for Cali, but its diff up here! So I say maybe ONE DAY


----------



## lowdeville

> _Originally posted by Sonu_@Jan 3 2010, 01:57 PM~16170194
> *Well, I am talking bout Toronto, *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: Spoken like a true Torontonian,the only place in Canada that matters,right? :biggrin: j/p
Even a little shit prairie town like Winnipeg had a cutty dancer back in the day,long before 2003


----------



## lowdeville

> _Originally posted by Sonu_@Jan 3 2010, 01:57 PM~16170194
> * Like I havent seen 3 bar straight k/offs on any of the recent lowriders but that shit is REAL OG, yet disliked by many
> *


As far as I know ,no one makes them anymore,I'd love to find an old school set of O.G Z's with the 3 bars,they're rare as hell.


----------



## ricardo408

hydros are ok but too may batteries .... bags are better cleaner and its sounds SICK!!!!!!!! BAGS ALL THE WAY!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tomdropjaw

juice is for babys . it does not go on cars.. lol AAAAAIIIIIRRRR all the way....


----------



## Sonu

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Jan 3 2010, 02:44 PM~16171073
> *As far as I know ,no one makes them anymore,I'd love to find an old school set of O.G Z's with the 3 bars,they're rare as hell.
> *


I know, I haven't even seen bullet dome in a while, it looks like the diamond but does not have cuts on every edge, its just clear kind of looks like oldschool plane propellers, I've also seen 4 pronge knock off on a bomb I don't exactly remember but some lowrider mag issue back in the days wow time has gone by fast where are all these things?


----------



## Sonu

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Jan 3 2010, 02:42 PM~16171054
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: Spoken like a true Torontonian,the only place in Canada that matters,right? :biggrin: j/p
> Even a little shit prairie town like Winnipeg had a cutty dancer back in the day,long before 2003
> *


To be honest, I am not going to debate on that matter LOL, but to let you know I've been around Canada, and I have to admit TORONTO is THEE BEST, where ever you go its just dead, and COLD :uh: hate that shit but its ok. But I am used to seeing lowriders almost everywhere, I grew up in the MIDDLE-EAST thats wher lowriding started for me, was where I first saw caprice convertable on juice and spokes but there were only few people who loved I don't think anyone knew what a dancer was. People also say that they are out of style, but I don't think like that cause I've seen spinners come and go, Hondas in fashion in and out played out, but basic lowriders have remained the same, and definitely have remained around us for years lowriders are one thing that is not considered as a fashion or fad that just comes and goes like spinners its here to stay.


----------



## $ 68 $




----------



## SuicidedRegal

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Jan 3 2010, 02:44 PM~16171073
> *As far as I know ,no one makes them anymore,I'd love to find an old school set of O.G Z's with the 3 bars,they're rare as hell.
> *


I wanna find some old deep dish hammers with the vogues. Nobody probably remembers them but I do.


----------



## slangin cardboard

> _Originally posted by SuicidedRegal_@Jan 6 2010, 11:05 PM~16210749
> *I wanna find some old deep dish hammers with the vogues. Nobody probably remembers them but I do.
> *


 OK


----------



## SuicidedRegal

> _Originally posted by slangin cardboard_@Jan 6 2010, 11:08 PM~16210794
> *OK
> *


Prove it that you know. I know your going to. You probably have 18 sets in your living room dont you?


----------



## slangin cardboard

WRONG Im saying ok me 2. And If I did witch I do not I would be king of the 80s. So let me start over X2.


----------



## SuicidedRegal

> _Originally posted by slangin cardboard_@Jan 6 2010, 11:38 PM~16211119
> *WRONG Im saying ok me 2. And If I did witch I do not I would be king of the 80s. So let me start over X2.
> *


Damn it. I was hoping you were the king of the 80's :tears:


----------



## slangin cardboard




----------



## devillan

> _Originally posted by Sonu_@Jan 4 2010, 01:38 PM~16180738
> *To be honest, I am not going to debate on that matter LOL, but to let you know I've been around Canada, and I have to admit TORONTO is THEE BEST, where ever you go its just dead, and COLD  :uh: hate that shit but its ok. But I am used to seeing lowriders almost everywhere, I grew up in the MIDDLE-EAST thats wher lowriding started for me, was where I first saw caprice convertable on juice and spokes but there were only few people who loved I don't think anyone knew what a dancer was. People also say that they are out of style, but I don't think like that cause I've seen spinners come and go, Hondas in fashion in and out played out, but basic lowriders have remained the same, and definitely have remained around us for years lowriders are one thing that is not considered as a fashion or fad that just comes and goes like spinners its here to stay.
> *


bro your wasting your time trying to be literate on here, your on point but these kids just want to talk shit not learn about history.us older guys just need to keep doing what we do though,btw i roll old school bullet knock offs and most people dont like them. just makes me like it more :thumbsup:


----------



## $ 68 $

True dat!!! :thumbsup:


----------

